# Olympics Beijing 2008



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

Is it too early to start a thread? We are hours away from the Opening Ceremonies. But, I have a question. Besides the opening, what is the best way to record and watch as much as I can? 

There seems to be so much, and I'm sure most of it I will skip through or fast forward. I don't know any specific sports that I definitely want to see, but I'd like to get a good overview of it all. There is no way, even if recorded that I could watch every single hour of coverage. 

Is there a simple "watch list" or some other solution to record that you are using?

(No need for the "I don't watch Olympics because of x..." responses)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Nope. Not too early. we already have one here!!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=400545

Go USA! Bring home some hardware!!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

drumorgan said:


> Is there a simple "watch list" or some other solution to record that you are using?


The NBCOlympics.com page is probably your best bet; they'll list not only events that they have on all the different networks and when they'll be on, but also events that they will be carrying exclusively online through feeds provided by the host broadaster, Beijing Olympic Broadcasting.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

If nothing else, just record the prime-time block every night on NBC. Unless you specifically want to see an obscure sport, they'll probably have most of the popular stuff and highlights of the other things during that timeslot.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> If nothing else, just record the prime-time block every night on NBC. Unless you specifically want to see an obscure sport, they'll probably have most of the popular stuff and highlights of the other things during that timeslot.


Agreed.

If you are interested in "the sports the USA is good in", including basketball, swimming, track and field, and women's gymnastics, concentrate on NBC prime time and NBC weekends during the day.

If you are interested in boxing, CNBC has been the "NBC Olympics Boxing Channel" since 2000 (although the finals will be on NBC).

If you are interested in "some of everything", try recording MSNBC's or USA's daily 12-hour sessions.

-- Don


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If you are interested in "the sports the USA is good in", including basketball, swimming, track and field, and women's gymnastics, concentrate on NBC prime time and NBC weekends during the day.
> 
> ...


I just saw an ad on USA that said something to the effect that USA was the home of team sports. If you like team sports (basketball, baseball, softball, etc.) you might want to record that, especially if you want to see FULL games.


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

Great info. Thanks. (I did search for an existing thread, honest)

Also, I just found this, which gave some perspective.
http://results.beijing2008.cn/WRM/ENG/Schedule/index.shtml


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

It looks like MSNBC and CNBC are rarely, if ever, showing any Olympic coverage at the same time, so it's probably safe to set up a season pass on both networks, and not have them overlap.

I guess i'm going to put the NBC season pass first, those 2 second and 3rd, and then USA 4th.

Depending on what games USA is showing, i'll adjust.

I'm assuming most of the USA basketball games will be on NBC.

I fully expect to fast forward 90&#37; of the coverage.

-smak-


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> If nothing else, just record the prime-time block every night on NBC. Unless you specifically want to see an obscure sport, they'll probably have most of the popular stuff and highlights of the other things during that timeslot.


That was kind of my thinking, but I figured I might record the daytime stuff too on NBC. I doubt that I'll miss any of my favorite sports that way since they seem to be the popular ones.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I wonder if one of the channels will air the actual competitions and leave the heart-warming touchy-feely stories of the athletes for audiences that actually want to see that stuff.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

drumorgan said:


> Is it too early to start a thread? We are hours away from the Opening Ceremonies. But, I have a question. Besides the opening, what is the best way to record and watch as much as I can?


1. Drop a REALLY BIG upgrade drive into your TiVo.
2. Auto-record wishlist for "XXIX"
3. Don't sleep for 17 days.
4. ???
5. Profit!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Im sure NBC or other stations late night will show highlights of the events that day.

I always tape as much as I can, then don't watch 90&#37; of it. 

I pretty much tape all track and field, Diving, and finals of pretty much anything else.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Im sure NBC or other stations late night will show highlights of the events that day.


"Other stations"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

sorry, that's the sound of billions of dollars in rights fees laughing at the notion of sharing with ANYBODY else.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Marco said:


> "Other stations"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> sorry, that's the sound of billions of dollars in rights fees laughing at the notion of sharing with ANYBODY else.


yeah.. Other stations that are part of the NBC network!

the actual NBC network will show plenty of marquee sports events. Swimming. Track and field. Women's gymnastics. Stuff like that. I understand that some of it will actually be LIVE live.

Other channels (networks that are part of NBC) (like USA) will be showing, from what I can tell, "full" events from team sports. Again, I think some of it will be LIVE live.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> the actual NBC network will show plenty of marquee sports events. Swimming. Track and field. Women's gymnastics. Stuff like that. I understand that some of it will actually be LIVE live.


Because NBC its own self will get the "marquee" events, hardly ANYTHING there will be for realz LIVE.

Other networks (USA, CNBC, UHD, MSNBC) will have some of the "lesser" events as they happen, mostly in the middle of the night American time.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Marco said:


> "Other stations"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> sorry, that's the sound of billions of dollars in rights fees laughing at the notion of sharing with ANYBODY else.


I ment all the other NBC owned stations


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Marco said:


> Because NBC its own self will get the "marquee" events, hardly ANYTHING there will be for realz LIVE.


 I don't think that's 100% true. From what I've heard, the way the scheduling of the events works out (probably with some arm twisting by NBC Uninversal) is that there WILL be marquee stuff live live. If you look at the time differences between the USA and China, there are windows where you can have stuff going on at a time that isn't in the wee hours in China and is also in Prime Time TV in the most USA (probably east coast and central, but less so west coast. But west coast peeps are used to getting screwed with that  )


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't think that's 100% true. From what I've heard, the way the scheduling of the events works out (probably with some arm twisting by NBC Uninversal) is that there WILL be marquee stuff live live.


My dear smeek.
I know you like to post 'from the hip.'

We don't actually disagree. I said 'hardly any' NBC stuff would be live-as-it-happens-in-China.

I happen to have the broadcast schedule right in front of me (Wednesday's Washington Post).

In the NBC column, some things ARE listed as live ... mostly volleyball and beach volleyball, around the 10 am EDT hour.
The US vs China men's basketball game will be live this Sunday morning.
Some swimming events will be held in the morning in China so as to be live here at night.
The men's basketball semifinal and final will be live (the final, between 12:30 am and 5 am on Sunday the 23rd).


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> (probably east coast and central, but less so west coast. But west coast peeps are used to getting screwed with that  )


Yeah, even if it isn't prime-time! The USA vs. China Basketball game is being played Sunday at 10:15 pm, Bejing time; which is 10:15 am Eastern time; so the game will be live on Sunday morning for the rest of the country, but tape-delayed for the west coast . I would have gotten up at 7 to watch it live...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Try the *Canadian Broadcasting Corporation* *(CBC)* for less US-centric coverage of more events. American broadcasters tend to cut away from gold/silver/bronze medal performances which do not feature American athletes, so you really miss out on a LOT of the true competition from around the world.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Sirius Black said:


> I wonder if one of the channels will air the actual competitions and leave the heart-warming touchy-feely stories of the athletes for audiences that actually want to see that stuff.


Don't count on it. As we discussed in the other thread, NBC thinks that's what people want to watch for some reason, although I've never met someone who actually likes that crap.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

getreal said:


> Try the *Canadian Broadcasting Corporation* *(CBC)* for less US-centric coverage of more events.


But aren't Americans blocked from viewing CBC online video?


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Marco said:


> But aren't Americans blocked from viewing CBC online video?


There are ways around that. I'm not sure if it is against forum rules to actually say _how_ so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

If you have DirecTV, their coverage looks pretty awesome...including VOD...

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/co...00026&CMP=EMC-MQ-OM&ATT=120-8E-080806final&m=


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

It's starting!

OK.. It's just the pre-Opening ceremony stuff where Tom Brokaw sets the stage and talks about China and stuff... But it's HERE!!! Can't wait to see the ceremony and what China can do.


----------



## craftassistant (Oct 19, 2006)

wow that was pretty cool opening


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow...If the Opening Ceremonies continue as they have started, this will be an absolutely amazing show. China has so far nailed the blending of modern and ancient.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

cool drums


really cool painting surface.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

UMF for a 200 ft. LCD TV. lol


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

glad we got to see the people in those boxes. they did a killer job.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

BrandonRe said:


> UMF for a 200 ft. LCD TV. lol


Frank's 2000" TV[/quote]?

Greg


----------



## bqmeister (May 13, 2006)

I probably won't watch any of the opening ceremonies until tomorrow morning, but really looking forward to seeing this in HD on my 119" screen.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Two questions:
1) What was with Sarah Brightman? Does she ALWAYS look like that? It looks like she was stoned out of her brain!
2) Does anyone know what song the pipers were playing during the first part of the parade of nations? Its the same song that the pipers play as they're leading the graduates in during the commencement ceremony at the university I work at, and I was not expecting to hear that here.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

Opening ceremonies: awesome. Just awesome. And now there are so many beautiful people in the parade of nations. It's all visually stunning.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ukrainian uniforms are godawful.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

swinca said:


> Opening ceremonies: awesome. Just awesome. And now there are so many beautiful people in the parade of nations. It's all visually stunning.


no doubt. Love seeing all the outfits/fashions.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm not sure my 13" B&W Magnavox is doing this justice.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> no doubt. Love seeing all the outfits/fashions.


Not so much Hungry.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I Love HD!!!!!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

some hotties in the ranks of the athletes.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Me likey HD now!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I can't get over the fact that Indonesia, with 237 million citizens, is sending only 24 athletes. I guess they're just not that into it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> I can't get over the fact that Indonesia, with 237 million citizens, is sending only 24 athletes. I guess they're just not that into it.


How many athletes did India have? Not many considering the massive size of their population.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Don't count on it. As we discussed in the other thread, NBC thinks that's what people want to watch for some reason, although I've never met someone who actually likes that crap.


1) I think there's probably far too much of it
2) I wouldn't say I "like" all of it.
3) is SOME of it useful? Yes.

I bet the average football fan knows TONS about the players. What do we know about the athletes? Usually nothing, if it were not for some of these segments.

Should there be FAR more actual event coverage? Yes.. But in the past, I remember thinking interviews with Bela Karoly (sp?) were interesting -- when you could understand him..

So in no way am I *totally* defending it nor saying I like it. I think I just have far far far far less dislike of it than most of the people in this thread.

Plus, we have Tivos (or other devices - heck, I'm probably going to watch most of the opening ceremonies at 1.5x with sound on my other recorder.. faster than real time)... so FF through the boring parts.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm interested in human interest stories is the athlete in question is hawt.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

The opening ceremonies were FABULOUS! The best yet, although Sydney still takes the lighting the torch prize. That LCD screen was very cool and the large numbers of people joining in the show. Everything was just beautiful.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Pretty darn spectacular in HD.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

BeanMeScot said:


> The opening ceremonies were FABULOUS! The best yet, although Sydney still takes the lighting the torch prize. That LCD screen was very cool and the large numbers of people joining in the show. Everything was just beautiful.


The Sydney torch-lighting was spectacular and I loved it -- but as an archer, my heart is with Barcelona.

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> 2) Does anyone know what song the pipers were playing during the first part of the parade of nations? Its the same song that the pipers play as they're leading the graduates in during the commencement ceremony at the university I work at, and I was not expecting to hear that here.


I think the tune that was playing just now (as Sudan was walking in) was 'Scotland the Brave'. I heard another pipe tune as well, but didn't recognize that.

Jan


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> I think the tune that was playing just now (as Sudan was walking in) was 'Scotland the Brave'. I heard another pipe tune as well, but didn't recognize that.
> 
> Jan


Thank you, that was the one I was trying to place.

Now, onto the events!

I'm watching late night coverage on USA Network. This is, from a production aspect, truly a little bizarre. They're taking the generic pool feed from Beijing Olympic Broadcasting as-is, and layering over play-by-play commentators who aren't even in China - they're at 30 Rock in New York. It's almost MST3K-ish, all they'd need is the silhouettes on the screen. I'm wondering if the whole thing will be this way, or just the "less important" events.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I liked that giant globe thing that the people were running around on - upside down on the bottom, sideways on the sides and upright on the top. :up:


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I noticed that the director/cameramen always cut to the BEST looking/most photogenic of the bunch from each country. Trust me, I was looking very carefully....whomever is running the show has a good eye for beauty. 

And the little boy with Yao Ming...hearing his story...instant tears.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

If you really want live action, check the internet feed at http://nbcolympics.com. I have the feed from the men's cycling road race going on my MacBook (my portable is the only machine that can run Silverlight2), and the cyclingnews.com live web commentary on my PowerMac G5 desktop. The audio on the live feed is just ambient sounds. You can bring up text commentary, but it's further behind than the cyclingnews feed.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I got my Series 3 TiVo back up and running again just in time to be able to record the opening ceremonies rerun in HD! Yay me.  I bet it will look and sound a lot nicer than my analog Series 2 recording.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

opening ceremonies were simply awesome, WOW!

Now all you USA athletes go kick some olympic ass ~


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Nice to see that the enhanced Silverlight video player will work on Camino for Macintosh and not just Safari...


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Opening ceremonies were visually stunning. Looked great in HD. Can't wait to see me some taped delay events.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Great opening ceremony. No cheesy stuff in it! Torch light was cool, but I still say Barcelona was the neatest. Can't recall how they did it in Sydney. I remember Atlanta, but that's cause of who actually lit it.


Right now, I guess just women's bball (USA playing Chec. Rep. ) and women's soccer (Brazil and North Korea) are on. I want to go see a schedule of what all in on today, but Jan's earlier post makes me a tad nervous.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Relative of U.S. volleyball coaching staff killed in attack

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/summer08/news/story?id=3526793

Wow!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh, my, all of a sudden, Comcast has activated USA-HD. Cool. Now I've got NBC-HD, Universal-HD, and USA-HD to watch the coverage. So three of my TiVo's six tuners are now set.

I may need to move some Season Passes to the SD TV's TiVo.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I just finished watching the opening ceremony and came on here to laugh with you all at how bad and boring it was. Guess I'm in the minority!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Badminton on MSNBC now.

So far, today, I've seen badminton, team handball, soccer, basketball, volleyball, beach volleyball, and dressage. And it's not even 10:30 AM.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I just finished watching the opening ceremony and came on here to laugh with you all at how bad and boring it was. Guess I'm in the minority!


It went on just a bit long but it was never bad or boring. 
Great HD visuals


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I haven't watched anything on tv yet, just nbcolympics.com. This is by far the slickest website presentation I have ever seen. That Silverlight enhanced view, swappable streams, just unbelievable. I think this might be the future. Well done.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

efilippi said:


> I haven't watched anything on tv yet, just nbcolympics.com. This is by far the slickest website presentation I have ever seen. That Silverlight enhanced view, swappable streams, just unbelievable. I think this might be the future. Well done.


I just wish I could see this. 

Anyway, now showing weightlifting on USA.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I just wish I could see this.
> 
> Anyway, now showing weightlifting on USA.


Was watching Weightlifting but can't get into watching the women weightlifters. Turned over to badminton.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> Was watching Weightlifting but can't get into watching the women weightlifters. Turned over to badminton.


Fencing on NBC now. I think it is actually a finals match, too.

Boxing was Telemundo, too.

Not even noon. Lots of sports, no "human interest" stories so far.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

NBC was showing cycling road race. Now, rowing is on. I'm sure they will be back to the bike race later. It's 6 hours or so long.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I watched that opening ceremonies with a British friend (who lives in London). He was laughing and laughing at how badly his country will do in 2012 compared to the opening ceremonies we just saw.

Man, China did it very, very well. That was amazing.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Here is a picture of Dubya from USA Today doing, well, something, involving Misty May-Treanor:









In a less amusing pic, here he is doing something different with the softball team, who seem quite tan:


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I just finished watching the opening ceremony and came on here to laugh with you all at how bad and boring it was. Guess I'm in the minority!


Not only are you in the minority you also have no soul.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I like how President Bush is wearing loafers out there on the sand.. 


There are some other good pics of him visiting the beach volleyball venue over at NBC's Olympics website.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> The Sydney torch-lighting was spectacular and I loved it -- but as an archer, my heart is with Barcelona.
> 
> Jan


Sorry, I meant Barcelona. The archer was the coolest thing that has ever been done with torch lighting. Sydney was cool too with the fire and water thing.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Not even noon. Lots of sports, no "human interest" stories so far.


I don't know what the other providers are doing, but the Dish has 2 channels dedicated to stories about the athletes. I'll be totally avoiding them!

But I do like the channels just for basketball and soccer. :up:

Swimming on now. Michael Phelps just broke an Olympic record.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> Not only are you in the minority you also have no soul.


Um yeah, I have a soul.

I was bored. I've seen fireworks before.
Big snore-fest.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone notice during the opening ceremonies that when they showed a shot of President & Mrs Bush, he was checking his watch?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> Um yeah, I have a soul.
> 
> I was bored. I've seen fireworks before.
> Big snore-fest.


Um. Ok. A 147 meter long and 22 meter wide LCD screen; over 18,000 performers, including 2008 drummers in perfect syncronization and 2008 tai chi masters forming absolutely perfect circular patterns on the floor of the Bird's Nest stadium with only their internal spacial orientation to tell them if they were in the correct location; the border of the stadium turned into a continuous projection screen extending over 1/4 mile long; a fireworks show featuring over 40,000 shots fired, all in perfect syncronization -- and your only response is "I've seen fireworks before"?

What the HECK would it take to impress you? The second coming right in the middle of the opening ceremonies? I think your standards are just a SMIDGE excessive, don't you think?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I watched some women's fencing (or, apparently, saber if you're hip) today.
Can't say that I've watched a whole lot of fencing before.
I am a big fan of both competitors giving a fist pump and a shriek after ever single contact.
Plus, hey, gold, silver and bronze for the US.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> What the HECK would it take to impress you? The second coming right in the middle of the opening ceremonies? I think your standards are just a SMIDGE excessive, don't you think?


to ME - it was very untheatrical. They relied heavily on special effects and technology which amounts to nothing more than just a big old bag of tricks - not to mention emotional manipulation 
- just exactly WHAT was the kid from the earthquake doing there?
Pulling on your heartstrings maybe?

The only thing I agree with you on was the tai chi masters, but c'mon - I checked the timing of the drummers - it went on for like 30 minutes and was nothing more than a glorified lego light up set.

The Led screen effects you can see at any Madonna concert.

...and the ONLY international performer they could come up with was Sarah Brightman - WTF?

It was way too heavy on spectacle and very weak on content. BIGGER doesn't mean better.

And I wouldn't count London out, if they tap into their resources from the theater scene on the west end they might come up with something that is spectacular in both effects AND content.

I'd rather watch the rabbit number by Wade Robeson from the new Cirque du Soleil show that was on SYTUCD the other night for 4 hours on a loop than sit through that opening ceremony.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Not only did they add USAHD to my lineup today, they also added the Olympic basketball and soccer channels. Comcast is providing me with good customer service today!

I am incredibly lucky to be living in one of the few places where Comcast is actually competent (with occasional exceptions). It's one reason why it would take a LOT to get me to move somewhere else.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

It looks like Michael Phelps will be swimming live in prime time on NBC in the finals of his first event.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> - just exactly WHAT was the kid from the earthquake doing there?
> Pulling on your heartstrings maybe?


You keep proving my point of what a soulless person you are.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

women's beach volleyball is just so awesome. Gotta love a sport that has uniform rules the way they do. I'll even watch on Telemundo. (germany vs. cuba right now)


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

MasterOfPuppets said:


>


Tap it!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Fencing on NBC now. I think it is actually a finals match, too.
> Not even noon. Lots of sports, no "human interest" stories so far.


The fencing on NBC was planned, and it's probably the only time NBC (as opposed to one of the other networks) is going to show it, mainly because the top two competitors going into the competition were from the USA. (If I heard the commentators correctly, as it turns out, neither of the top two ended up winning the gold medal.)

As for human interest stories, I expect those to be on just in NBC's prime-time coverage. People watching at other times are the ones that want to see all sports, all the time.



flyers088 said:


> It looks like Michael Phelps will be swimming live in prime time on NBC in the finals of his first event.


Yes - some people aren't particularly happy that some swimming and gymnastics finals are being held in the morning in Beijing so they can air live in prime time in the USA (well, half of the USA, anyway - the half I'm not in ). Something similar was done with track and field in Seoul in 1988. After the problems with ratings in 2004 caused in no small part by pretty much everything being tape delayed (and pretty much every local news program, especially on non-NBC stations, giving out the results in advance), NBC is not taking chances.
Ironically, the 1996 women's team gymnastics finals, in Atlanta, were shown tape-delayed on NBC, as nobody figured USA would do well, so they were held earlier in the day to air live in Europe.

Meanwhile, NBC's online coverage is better than I expected - apparently, events will be available after they are held, and while some of the programs are in multi-hour blocks (for example, the second Judo session on the first day was over five hours), with a little luck, the pointers to each individual event are working.

-- Don


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> The fencing on NBC was planned, and it's probably the only time NBC (as opposed to one of the other networks) is going to show it, mainly because the top two competitors going into the competition were from the USA. (If I heard the commentators correctly, as it turns out, neither of the top two ended up winning the gold medal.)
> 
> As for human interest stories, I expect those to be on just in NBC's prime-time coverage. People watching at other times are the ones that want to see all sports, all the time.


Seems like it starts popping up in the later part of the day on actual NBC. Saw some profiles on a few swimmers. Didn't see anything on the USA, MSNBC, etc.

I guess I don't care if the main NBC network shows fencing once. They showed some, and other NBC channels will show it, as you say. To me, if it's on any NBC channel, it's on TV. And that's what matters.

Too bad about being stuck in the west coast. But you are used to getting screwed, so it's nothing new. AS far as scheduling events at somewhat odd times so it can air LIVE in prime time in most parts of the USA, I'm cool with it. I mean, if they didn't, people would ***** they weren't showing anything live.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> Um yeah, I have a soul.
> 
> I was bored. I've seen fireworks before.
> Big snore-fest.


You may have a soul, but you must not have HD. 

WOW what a show. :up:


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Um. Ok. A 147 meter long and 22 meter wide LCD screen; over 18,000 performers, including 2008 drummers in perfect syncronization and 2008 tai chi masters forming absolutely perfect circular patterns on the floor of the Bird's Nest stadium with only their internal spacial orientation to tell them if they were in the correct location; the border of the stadium turned into a continuous projection screen extending over 1/4 mile long; a fireworks show featuring over 40,000 shots fired, all in perfect syncronization -- and your only response is "I've seen fireworks before"?
> 
> What the HECK would it take to impress you? The second coming right in the middle of the opening ceremonies? I think your standards are just a SMIDGE excessive, don't you think?


Yeah, this was a wonderful opening ceremony. Low on cheese, high on interesting visuals and performances. Hard not to like it.
And it looked GREAT in HD.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MickeS said:


> Yeah, this was a wonderful opening ceremony. Low on cheese, high on interesting visuals and performances. Hard not to like it.
> And it looked GREAT in HD.


how do skimpy women's beach volleyball uniforms look in HD??


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> how do skimpy women's beach volleyball uniforms look in HD??


Watching right now. Very Nice!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> how do skimpy women's beach volleyball uniforms look in HD??


They look skimpier!  But the sand caked on their skin is also more noticeable, which detracts from the hawtness (AFAIC).

Finally watched minutes 31-90 (roughly) of the opening ceremonies -- I got home late from work and picked it up only after the march of the athletes began. (I still haven't seen the first 30 minutes.) The bit with the blocks bobbing up and down was incredible, especially since it was done by people and not hydraulics. My jaw dropped when I saw that. The giant globe was equally impressive. The Chinese really know their wire work, don't they?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I like how President Bush is wearing loafers out there on the sand..
> 
> There are some other good pics of him visiting the beach volleyball venue over at NBC's Olympics website.


At least he doesn't look bored like he did last night. He embarrasses me every time I see him. For god sake, at least try to fake some interest.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Phelps first chance at a medal is on now.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> Phelps first chance at a medal is on now.


watching too



Spoiler



got it


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

You would think Phelps could afford some dental work. And watching Mom in the interview it is clear she need to lay off the coffee.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The Australian swimmer Stephanie Rice is HAWT. Reminds me of Anne Hathaway.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Not only did they add USAHD to my lineup today, they also added the Olympic basketball and soccer channels. Comcast is providing me with good customer service today!
> 
> I am incredibly lucky to be living in one of the few places where Comcast is actually competent (with occasional exceptions). It's one reason why it would take a LOT to get me to move somewhere else.


I wouldn't get carried away.
Charter added the soccer and basketball channels the other day as well.
Charter is still a horrible cable provider.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! That won't be topped in our lifetime.

I ment the Opening ceremony


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! That won't be topped in our lifetime.


???


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! That won't be topped in our lifetime.


Not sure which sport you're referring to...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Boy, that Dara Torres is something else. Hooyah!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Boy, that Dara Torres is something else. Hooyah!


That was cool.



Spoiler



A few more meters and she might actually have caught the Dutch swimmer for the gold.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah, Coughlin really screwed the pooch for them there.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I'm watching late night coverage on USA Network. This is, from a production aspect, truly a little bizarre. They're taking the generic pool feed from Beijing Olympic Broadcasting as-is, and layering over play-by-play commentators who aren't even in China - they're at 30 Rock in New York. It's almost MST3K-ish, all they'd need is the silhouettes on the screen. I'm wondering if the whole thing will be this way, or just the "less important" events.


I recorded the overnight coverage from USA to get the equestrian stuff (in this case, eventing's dressage). It worked for me because the commentary was by Melanie Smith-Taylor -- she's done commentary for four Olympics now. Melanie (and her partner, Kenny Rice) aren't just watching the same feed we are -- they've got access to the computer with the judges' scores on them, so they can tell us what scores the competitors are getting, much the same as if they were actually at the venue.

According to the linked article, they are recording live-to-tape, so for her, it's the same as live, with no do-overs.

For the men's road race on NBC today, we had Craig Hummer and Paul Sherwin, fresh off their duty from Le Tour de France two weeks ago. Paul does commentary off someone else's feed all the time, and viewers of the Tour are used to that, so whenever there is a 'what are the host broadcasters thinking?' moment, he's used to explaining to the new cycling viewer that the commentators are at the mercy of the host broadcaster for the feed.

It could be that the sports you saw were done by people who were not used to doing commentary off someone else's feed and that put a crimp in their style.

Or it could be that Paul Sherwin and Melanie Smith-Taylor are better at doing commentary than the people you heard. 

P.S. re: music -- you're welcome.

Now we need to figure out what the other pipe tunes were. 

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Boy, that Dara Torres is something else. Hooyah!


2008 Olympians with ties to the University of Florida

Go Gators!

Jan


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

can anyone provide a link to a video of those perfectly-synchronized drummers (the ones dressed in yellow)? A friend missed the opening ceremonies and I wanted her to be able to see it. (I did find a link to the spectacular 'drummer-light-show' for her.)

Thanks!
Deb

ETA: Sorry for the mis-post. I moved this to the "Opening Ceremony" thread.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> 2008 Olympians with ties to the University of Florida
> 
> Go Gators!
> 
> Jan


I'm sure there are others, but the University of Michigan can claim some schlub named Phelps.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Here's Stanford's roster: http://gostanford.cstv.com/sports/olympics/mtt/stan-olympics-mtt.html

Alas, I don't see any instantly recognizable marquee names like Torres or Phelps... 

The Star-Ledger, of course, incessantly tracks every Olympian with even the slightest tie to New Jersey. Went to school here? Counts. Born and raised here? Counts. Born here and moved to California at the age of 3 months? Counts. Coach born, raised, or lived here? Still counts. Visited New Jersey en route to Beijing? We'll mention it.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I have a silly question... when the gymnasts were doing their routines, the jumbotron was showing completely different gymnasts. Are there multiple things going on at once?

Greg


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

gchance said:


> I have a silly question... when the gymnasts were doing their routines, the jumbotron was showing completely different gymnasts. Are there multiple things going on at once?
> 
> Greg


yes.

You can also hear the crowd cheer at what seems to be nothing. But they really aren't. They are cheering someone performing another event.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> It could be that the sports you saw were done by people who were not used to doing commentary off someone else's feed and that put a crimp in their style.
> 
> Or it could be that Paul Sherwin and Melanie Smith-Taylor are better at doing commentary than the people you heard.


I don't think there was anything wrong with the commentary I heard. In fact, had they not come out and said that the commentators were in NYC, I probably wouldn't have known any difference. It was just that mention sort of "shattered the illusion," if you will.

(Frankly, I've often wondered why they don't do this with other non-Olympic sports events, why they actually have to have the commentators at the game.)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> (Frankly, I've often wondered why they don't do this with other non-Olympic sports events, why they actually have to have the commentators at the game.)


If you're actually there, you can see things happening that aren't on camera. Relying on what the producer chooses to show you leads to less informed commentary, even if you've got multiple monitor feeds to watch.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

USA v China men's BBall LIVE on NBC right now.

Full house there to see Yao take on the Americans.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Yao's still hurt, and playing through it. Enjoy that next season, Houston.
Good to see the US team, at least temporarily, playing with some passion.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

gchance said:


> I have a silly question... when the gymnasts were doing their routines, the jumbotron was showing completely different gymnasts. Are there multiple things going on at once?


Yes, stuff goes on at all the apparatuses at once (four for the women, six for the men).

I give the gymnasts major props for being able to focus and not be distracted by the cheers elsewhere in the facility as they are performing.

Jan


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Yao's still hurt, and playing through it. Enjoy that next season, Houston.
> Good to see the US team, at least temporarily, playing with some passion.


can't buy a three, though.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Which countries pose a threat to the Redeem Team?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Here's Stanford's roster: http://gostanford.cstv.com/sports/olympics/mtt/stan-olympics-mtt.html
> 
> Alas, I don't see any instantly recognizable marquee names like Torres or Phelps...


How about Kerri Walsh, defending gold medalist in Beach Volleyball and odds-on favorite to be part of the first team to get back-to-back Olympic golds in the sport?

NBC is featuring Misty and Kerri's games in its prime-time coverage. Misty and Kerri, or "The Golden Girls" as they're known on the beach, have been completely dominant over the past year, winning their last 18 tournaments and 102 straight matches.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> I'm sure there are others, but the University of Michigan can claim some schlub named Phelps.


Hey, Graymalkin and I posted the whole roster for our schools, so get crackin' and do your homework! 

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> If you're actually there, you can see things happening that aren't on camera. Relying on what the producer chooses to show you leads to less informed commentary, even if you've got multiple monitor feeds to watch.


So true. However, for the equestrian events, you generally only have one competitor on course at the time (dressage, show jumping), or the event is spread over too big an area for anyone to see from one vantage point (eventing's cross-country), so you would be at the mercy of the camera people no matter what.

P.S. I don't know what you're grumbling about -- Stanford is getting plenty of exposure. Look at how much screen time Kerri Walsh had yesterday. 

Good luck to the Bryan brothers in tennis (men's doubles).

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Holy cow -- Melanie Roach.

She's a a former gymnast, competing this time as a weightlifter (she's in the 53kg final. First American woman to lift twice her own weight (she's 117 lbs).

How many athletes have made that transition? 

Jan


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> yes.
> 
> You can also hear the crowd cheer at what seems to be nothing. But they really aren't. They are cheering someone performing another event.


Oh, I thought they were doing the routine in Chinese, and then after they translated it into English, then the crowd cheered.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Damn, how did I miss Kerri Walsh? Must be the mad cow I ate as a youth, finally catching up to me.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

They butchered the National Anthem for Phelps. You would think if they are responsible for playing the anthems, they would know when it was actually over and not short it. It also started a few notes behind.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

flyers088 said:


> ???


I ment the Opening ceremony


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

BeanMeScot said:


> They butchered the National Anthem for Phelps. You would think if they are responsible for playing the anthems, they would know when it was actually over and not short it. It also started a few notes behind.


Actually, just before the first part (stanza? four lines? whatever the term is for the bit that ends "twilight's last gleaming") ended, they started it over again.
This isn't the first time somebody has had problems playing an anthem at a medal ceremony, and it won't be the last.



murgatroyd said:


> Yes, stuff goes on at all the apparatuses at once (four for the women, six for the men).
> 
> I give the gymnasts major props for being able to focus and not be distracted by the cheers elsewhere in the facility as they are performing.


There's "cheers", and then there's "cheers at an Olympics". In the past, "home court advantage" has played a major part in team competitions, in no small part because the loudest cheers tend to come at the end of the home country's routines, which happen to be in the middle of other countries' routines.

-- Don


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Actually, just before the first part (stanza? four lines? whatever the term is for the bit that ends "twilight's last gleaming") ended, they started it over again.
> This isn't the first time somebody has had problems playing an anthem at a medal ceremony, and it won't be the last.
> 
> -- Don


At first I thought they started it over but then it seemed to be an extended version where the part that seems to start over actually adds more instruments and when all the instruments have joined in, it moves forward.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Heh. It's raining, HARD, at the beach volleyball matches. I wonder how that affects play.

The Chinese very politely distributed rain slickers to all the fans who showed up. That's pretty cool. I don't know if they emulated us Americans and charged $10 per slicker.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Great opening ceremony. No cheesy stuff in it! Torch light was cool, but I still say Barcelona was the neatest. Can't recall how they did it in Sydney.


Hard to top either one of these:

Barcelona 1992 - Flaming Arrow:





Sydney 2000 - Cathy Freeman Lights The Olympic Cauldron:





Jan


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

oh yeah.. That. The cauldron itself was super cool!!

Thanks for posting those, Jan..


----------



## Weezoh (May 9, 2002)

BeanMeScot said:


> At first I thought they started it over but then it seemed to be an extended version where the part that seems to start over actually adds more instruments and when all the instruments have joined in, it moves forward.


Yeah I heard that too and was very confused by it -- let's just make up our own anthem? So when you're singing it on the podium you're supposed to make your own lines up? If that's supposed to be an introduction the arranger needs to be sent back to the correspondence class he came from.

Not even mentioning the technical issues at the end. I haven't heard it yet on any other events to see if it makes some sort of musical sense or not that I missed the first time.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Weezoh said:


> Yeah I heard that too and was very confused by it -- let's just make up our own anthem? So when you're singing it on the podium you're supposed to make your own lines up? If that's supposed to be an introduction the arranger needs to be sent back to the correspondence class he came from.
> 
> Not even mentioning the technical issues at the end. I haven't heard it yet on any other events to see if it makes some sort of musical sense or not that I missed the first time.


I'm pretty sure it was some technical glitch and not some weird arrangement.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Just finished up with the synchronized diving. Waiting for Michael Phelps to do his magic and bring home some more gold.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Some women's gymnastics on now. Is she 16? Oy... I can't really tell. She looks a little young, but they all do to me.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The American women gymnastic squad is down to four rather than five. Something went wrong somewhere...


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Some women's gymnastics on now. Is she 16? Oy... I can't really tell. She looks a little young, but they all do to me.


The commentators discussed how young some of the participants look. They said everyone was required by Olympics rules to be 16 or older to compete.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

More fake birth certificates -- only they're adding to people's ages rather than subtracting from them (like some Little League players).


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

mrdbdigital said:


> The commentators discussed how young some of the participants look. They said everyone was required by Olympics rules to be 16 or older to compete.


16?? None of the girls on Team China look older than 12.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> The American women gymnastic squad is down to four rather than five. Something went wrong somewhere...


They are just having a bad day all around.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Anyone know the song Alicia Sacramone danced to on the floor exercise? It was some sort of Tango number.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> 16?? None of the girls on Team China look older than 12.


their papers say 16. So, I guess they are 16. 

though I will say, I'm not totally convinced a team of 12 year old girls will be automatically be better than a team of girls 16-19 or so.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Those Chinese girls were not 16.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Those Chinese girls were not 16.


Check out the 33 year old!  (Russian, but competing for Germany)

HFC. If a 16 year old is considered "senior", that does this make her??

I know everyone just HATES the "human interest" stories that they run, but seeing hers was actually interesting to me.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Check out the 33 year old!  (Russian, but competing for Germany)
> 
> HFC. If a 16 year old is considered "senior", that does this make her??
> 
> I know everyone just HATES the "human interest" stories that they run, but seeing hers was actually interesting to me.


Go "old lady"!

I have gotten way too skittish and squeemish in my old age. I can barely watch the gymnastics. I keep thinking one of these kids is going to land on her head.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Go "old lady"!
> 
> I have gotten way too skittish and squeemish in my old age. I can barely watch the gymnastics. I keep thinking one of these kids is going to land on her head.


It's happened. I can't recall which year it was, but someone from Hungary or Russia or some place like that landed square on top of he head while doing a routine on the beam. Ooof! (I bet Jan digs up pictures and video of it for us  )


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

What is with these swimming announcers? They weren't expecting the American girl to even medal and then they are all down on her for getting the silver. Yeesh!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Ok, USA. Beat the French!!!!!!!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Take that Frenchie!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

That Was Awesome


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Awesome Men's 400m4x100m Relay.
Suck it, France.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

over



Spoiler



oh, hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!! U-S-A! U-S-A!!!


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

We will crush the American's, thats what we came here to do. - French Relay swim team

Uh wrong again France!


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

what a race.. World Record totally smashed, too.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm loving this live coverage


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I love the smell of smack talking French defeat in the late night hours.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Figaro said:


> I love the smell of smack talking French defeat in the late night hours.


Smells great anytime. 
Phelps owes Lezak if he gets those 8 golds.
Like a dry hump or a lapdance or something...heh


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I'm pretty sure it was some technical glitch and not some weird arrangement.


Evidently not. They are using an odd arrangement, because the same version was played tonight.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Evidently not. They are using an odd arrangement, because the same version was played tonight.


It didn't just drop off early this time.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> their papers say 16. So, I guess they are 16.
> 
> though I will say, I'm not totally convinced a team of 12 year old girls will be automatically be better than a team of girls 16-19 or so.


12's a little young, but I can imagine a lot of gymnasts going through those programs peaking at 14-15, mostly because of the cumulative injuries to their bodies.

Being small seems to be a huge advantage, the little ones can do 4 flips in a row and not run out of balance beam.

The Chinese girls definitely looked pre-pubescent next to most of the American team.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

being small has it's advantages, but so does strength. Also, I think a couple extra years of training and experience can go a long way.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

The 4th swimmer on the American team said he rode the wake of the French guy in lane 5, which begs the question of why after the last turn the French guy was hugging the left side of the lane. It's almost like he was trying to help the U.S. get the upset.

Even the 5th place finisher broke the old world record.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

vman41 said:


> The 4th swimmer on the American team said rode the wake of the French guy in lane 5, which begs the question of why after the last turn the French guy was hugging the left side of the lane. It's almost like he was trying to help the U.S. get the upset.


That's obvious. They surrendered.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I thought the entire point of requiring the female gymnasts to be older, was to prevent physical developmental problems in their young bodies. Is that not the reason for the age requirements?


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I just watched my DVR'ed men's 4x100 (Yes smeek, tape delay, ya got me ) and all I can say is WOW!. I am glad I didn't watch it live, because I would have been too jazzed to fall asleep!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> I just watched my DVR'ed men's 4x100 (Yes smeek, tape delay, ya got me ) and all I can say is WOW!. I am glad I didn't watch it live, because I would have been too jazzed to fall asleep!


I fell asleep pretty quickly after it, but I did expend a lot of energy during that last 50 meters jumping up and down screaming "Take that French bastard out! Let's make some frog legs! FINISH HIM!!!!"

/Just call me "Gingo."


----------



## Weezoh (May 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Evidently not. They are using an odd arrangement, because the same version was played tonight.


No, it was fine last night - AABC form (ish) rather than what seemed to be AAABCgurglecutoff. I'm glad they rectified whatever happened that firs time.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Young Girl Inspired to be a Gymnast for the Next Two Weeks

http://sportspickle.com/features/volume3/2004-0818-gymnast.html

Old article but funny none the less.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Take _that,_ cheese-eating surrender sea monkeys!


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Great race last night. Watching the Today show this morning. Thought they would interview Jason Lezak. But instead they went with Jones who lost the lead and put the team at least 1/2 a second behind??


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> Great race last night. Watching the Today show this morning. Thought they would interview Jason Lezak. But instead they went with Jones who lost the lead and put the team at least 1/2 a second behind??


were all four of the swimmers there for the inteview, or just Jones?


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> were all four of the swimmers there for the inteview, or just Jones?


The one I saw was just Jones.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> The commentators discussed how young some of the participants look. They said everyone was required by Olympics rules to be 16 or older to compete.


Regarding chinese gymnasts. Liar liar pants on fire. 16 my a$$.


----------



## genearch (Nov 29, 2000)

After their smack talking, all I have to say to the french is, you were:


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

genearch said:


> After their smack talking, all I have to say to the french is, you were:


Can't imagine why other countries hate us? It was a great race that could have gone either way. 4 teams breaking the world record in the race was amazing to see.


----------



## genearch (Nov 29, 2000)

flyers088 said:


> Can't imagine why other countries hate us? It was a great race that could have gone either way. 4 teams breaking the world record in the race was amazing to see.


No... you wonder why we hate the French.... those arrogant bastages started the trash talk.. we Americans ended it :up::up::up:


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Regarding chinese gymnasts. Liar liar pants on fire. 16 my a$$.


That is what the commentators said. I don't appreciate being called a liar, either!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artistic_gymnastics


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

mrdbdigital said:


> That is what the commentators said. I don't appreciate being called a liar, either!


Liar! Stop covering for the 12 year olds.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Is synchronize swimming a new event? Never seen it before.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Is synchronize swimming a new event? Never seen it before.


I think you may be thinking about synchronized diving, which joined the Games in 2000.

(For the record, synchro swimming was first contested for medals in '84.)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I think we need synchronized shooting. AKA duelling.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lambertman said:


> I think you may be thinking about synchronized diving, which joined the Games in 2000.
> 
> (For the record, synchro swimming was first contested for medals in '84.)


and who can think of that without thinking of...
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/mens-synchronized-swimming/1980340333


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> Anyone notice during the opening ceremonies that when they showed a shot of President & Mrs Bush, he was checking his watch?


I didn't see it, but in a previous Olympics, Tipper Gore chastised Al for clapping when his own name was said.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> women's beach volleyball is just so awesome. Gotta love a sport that has uniform rules the way they do. I'll even watch on Telemundo. (germany vs. cuba right now)


Uniform as in clothes, not as in 'standard', right? If the former, then I presume you're joking. One of the 'human interest stories' most of you hate was about the Chinese beach volleyball players, and they said they wouldn't be wearing bikinis.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Michael Phelps bio on NBC right now. When he's not practicing, he plays video games, eats, and hangs out with his cute little bulldog who apparently snores like an outboard motor.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

lambertman said:


> I think you may be thinking about synchronized diving, which joined the Games in 2000.
> 
> (For the record, synchro swimming was first contested for medals in '84.)


ooops...I did mean diving...thanks. BTW, I can't watch synchronize swimming without seeing Martin Short and Harry Shearer on SNL.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Michael Phelps bio on NBC right now. When he's not practicing, he plays video games, eats, and hangs out with his cute little bulldog who apparently snores like an outboard motor.


The guy is 6'4 and under 200lbs and eats anything and everything...some guys have all the luck!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

To anyone watching women's beach volleyball - what on EARTH is that black thing on Kerri Walsh's shoulder?

Edit: never mind. They just answered it.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Michaels breakfast:

3 sandwiches of fried eggs,cheese,lettuce, tomato, friend onions and mayo
1 Omlette
Bowl of Grits
3 pieces of french toast, with powered sugar
3 chocolate chip pancakes

wow.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> To anyone watching women's beach volleyball - what on EARTH is that black thing on Kerri Walsh's shoulder?
> 
> Edit: never mind. They just answered it.


We were just asking the same thing. Missed the explanation, care to recap?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> We were just asking the same thing. Missed the explanation, care to recap?


She had surgery on that shoulder semi-recently, and the black stuff is protective athletic tape. They said it wasn't all that critical to have at this point, it's more for comfort than anything else. Why gobs of black tape, neither the commentators nor I know.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mattack said:


> Uniform as in clothes, not as in 'standard', right? If the former, then I presume you're joking. One of the 'human interest stories' most of you hate was about the Chinese beach volleyball players, and they said they wouldn't be wearing bikinis.


I'm pretty sure I've heard that it is part of the uniform code. But maybe that was't at the olympic level, but rather at the pro level (the body that sanctions it?)??

I am pretty sure I saw the Chinese team the other day. And they were wearing bikinis just like the other teams.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Michaels breakfast:
> 
> 3 sandwiches of fried eggs,cheese,lettuce, tomato, friend onions and mayo
> 1 Omlette
> ...


if you and I were his age and trained like he did, we could probably get away with the same breakfast.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> She had surgery on that shoulder semi-recently, and the black stuff is protective athletic tape.


It's kinesio tape. It's not for protection, it's to promote healing.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> It's kinesio tape. It's not for protection, it's to promote healing.


It didn't seem like it had anything to do with protection. Just looked like pieces of tape on her shoulder.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Go Michael Go!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow! Not an OR but a WR!!


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Go Natalie Go!


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Go Peirsol Go!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

U-S-A! U-S-A!!

cleaning up in the pool, baby!!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Until today, I never knew that men played field hockey, let alone that it was an Olympic sport! The skirts sure looked a little awkward though.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Michaels breakfast:
> 
> 3 sandwiches of fried eggs,cheese,lettuce, tomato, friend onions and mayo
> 1 Omlette
> ...


I've been to Pete's Grille, the restaurant here in baltimore that Phelps eats at when he is in town. Awesome eggs and scrapple. Great atmosphere.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

betts4 said:


> I've been to Pete's Grille, the restaurant here in baltimore that Phelps eats at when he is in town. Awesome eggs and scrapple. Great atmosphere.


mmmm scrapple!!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Could Tim Dagget please stop saying "Big number! Huge number! Gigantic number!"? If he could that would be great!


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> To anyone watching women's beach volleyball - what on EARTH is that black thing on Kerri Walsh's shoulder?
> 
> Edit: never mind. They just answered it.


I thought she was sporting some Borg attire.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

So Phelps has raced in 3 finals, which have resulted in 3 brand spanking new world records.
Not too shabby.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

TiVoJedi said:


> I thought she was sporting some Borg attire.


I thought they were covering a tattoo to avoid an international incident with the Chinese. Then they explained the kineseo tape. 

Personally, I like the tattoo idea.

Greg


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I have to admit that I got sucked in to watching the Men's gymnastic final last night. Gymastics has never been a favorite of mine, and men's even less. But I happened to turn it on just after the 4th rotation and the US team was only a couple of points behind the Chinese. 

Well that didn't last. I am happy for the US men's team though. Not having the Hamm brothers certainly hurt their chances. To still pull out a Bronze was an achievement they can be proud of.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

gchance said:


> I thought they were covering a tattoo to avoid an international incident with the Chinese. Then they explained the kineseo tape.
> 
> Personally, I like the tattoo idea.
> 
> Greg


In one of the earlier rounds one of the men had tan lines where his tape had been. I sort of thought it was a new-age form of body art.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

RBlount said:


> I have to admit that I got sucked in to watching the Men's gymnastic final last night. Gymastics has never been a favorite of mine, and men's even less. But I happened to turn it on just after the 4th rotation and the US team was only a couple of points behind the Chinese.
> 
> Well that didn't last. I am happy for the US men's team though. Not having the Hamm brothers certainly hurt their chances. To still pull out a Bronze was an achievement they can be proud of.


I got sucked in, too. Watched the whole thing. I really thought they were gonna pull out the silver. Too bad their last rotation didn't go well.

Still, the early talk in the prelims was that just getting on the medal stand was a great achievement. So, congrats to team USA!!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

If anyone is interested, you can play "Fantasy Olympics" here.
All you do is flip over some cards, which reveal your athletes, so it's not exactly your standard fantasy stuff, but hey.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> So Phelps has raced in 3 finals, which have resulted in 3 brand spanking new world records.
> Not too shabby.


So was Phelps routinely breaking records during practice, or does it take a race to bring out his best effort?

Or is it the venue? I heard that this pool is 3 meters deep instead of the usual 2 meters, resulting in a calmer surface.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Bettamojo5 said:


> We will crush the American's, thats what we came here to do. - French Relay swim team
> 
> Uh wrong again France!


Ironnically, before the same race in Sydney, Gary Hall Jr. (anchor for the USA's team) said about the Australians, "We'll smash them like guitars."
No bonus points for guessing which country won that race.

-- Don


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I know I'm a day late and a dollar short on this . . . 

but Jason Lezak is a SUPERHERO. 

That had to be the most entertaining swimming relay I've ever seen. Absolutely amazing. 

That Phelps fellow is pretty good, too. 

When will these people learn not to talk smack about Team USA? It only gives them more incentive to win!!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Jason Lezak's real name is Arthur Curry.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Jason Lezak's real name is Arthur Curry.


Talking to fish is so lame.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, I had to look up Arthur Curry to see what that meant. 

But seriously? Did y'all see his interview after the race? 

He said he was just tired of losing and absolutely was NOT going to lose again (to those GD frenchies, but he politely didn't say that part!). That was absolute force of will to swim the fastest relay leg in history.

And he's 32! The oldest guy on the US swim team!! Not bad for an old dude.  (Of course, they're all youngsters compared to Dara Torres, but she's well past superhuman status.)


----------



## mnMark (Jul 21, 2004)

Watching gymnastics...the women had to tape themselves up before going on the uneven bars...really? Even in HS we had a trainer that would get everyone setup with whatever they needed taped before a game. Are they not allowed to have a trainer on the floor, or is that just 'how they roll'?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

It's good to be pretty if your name is Nastia.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I have read nothing of this thread, but can some of the Olympic experts here explain to me how the IOC can let China get away with blatantly breaking the rules with the ages of these gymnasts? I'm sure it'll sound like sour grapes, but watching those girls, it's obvious they're not 16...they're not even close.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

serumgard said:


> I have read nothing of this thread, but can some of the Olympic experts here explain to me how the IOC can let China get away with blatantly breaking the rules with the ages of these gymnasts? I'm sure it'll sound like sour grapes, but watching those girls, it's obvious they're not 16...they're not even close.


their officially accepted documents say they are 16. That's how. So, really, If you want to cheat, you just get an official document they use to say they are 16. Show document. Done. It just stops there. They take no effort to dig deeper.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

serumgard said:


> I have read nothing of this thread, but can some of the Olympic experts here explain to me how the IOC can let China get away with blatantly breaking the rules with the ages of these gymnasts? I'm sure it'll sound like sour grapes, but watching those girls, it's obvious they're not 16...they're not even close.


If the Chinese girls are 16 then ours are around 30.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Man, I feel bad for Alicia Sacramone. Eventually, she will do the math and realize that if she had stuck both of those routines, the margin would have been slimmer, but they very likely would still have wound up with the silver.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

:down: to the NBC interviewer for being so mean to the girl who fell. All the questions seemed designed to make her feel bad that she fell and to blame the entire team "loss" on her. They still got the Silver, even with 2 girls hurt!

:up: to the US team for defending her and saying that she was part of the team and everybody's been there before.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

No comments on Phelps races last night? That kid is unbelievable!!! Wonder what the ratings will be for Saturday night's race if he stays on track?


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

vman41 said:


> Or is it the venue? I heard that this pool is 3 meters deep instead of the usual 2 meters, resulting in a calmer surface.


I never knew the pool played such an important role until my daughter swam in a rec league this summer. They did the county meet at the pool used in the 1996 Olympics in Atlanta.

It is still thought of as one of the fastest pools in the world. They can raise and lower the bottom of the pool from 0 to 7 feet 8 inches, it has four times as many returns to minimize currents in the water, it has drains running along both lengths of the pool so the outside swimmers have calm water as well and it looks identical to the setup in Beijing with the diving pool at one end.

It also has a move able bulkhead so it can be used as 10 lanes by 100 meter, or 30 30 meter, or 25 meter, or 25 yard.

Since they moved the county meet to the Georgia Tech pool the kids break records in almost every event.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

mcb08 said:


> No comments on Phelps races last night? That kid is unbelievable!!! Wonder what the ratings will be for Saturday night's race if he stays on track?


That man is a machine when it comes to swimming. Poolside, I imagine was the main motivating force for the relay team breaking 7 minutes in the 4x200.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

5 golds for Phelps.
5 brand new world records.

I'd say that's not too shabby.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> 5 golds for Phelps.
> 5 brand new world records.
> 
> I'd say that's not too shabby.


and not done yet!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I think there might be some investigation into Phelps' success. With everything he eats, he is clearly able to generate some kind of flatulent jet propulsion. All the bubbles in the pool don't lie! I bet he will be forcibly corked by tomorrow.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

serumgard said:


> I have read nothing of this thread, but can some of the Olympic experts here explain to me how the IOC can let China get away with blatantly breaking the rules with the ages of these gymnasts? I'm sure it'll sound like sour grapes, but watching those girls, it's obvious they're not 16...they're not even close.


Last place I worked, one of my coworkers was a Japanese American. His daugher worked there as a college intern. She was a tiny little thing and she literally looked only 12 or 13 years old. Guys in the office used to joke that anybody who dated her would probably be accused of having pedo desires.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> their officially accepted documents say they are 16. That's how. So, really, If you want to cheat, you just get an official document they use to say they are 16. Show document. Done. It just stops there. They take no effort to dig deeper.


I'm sorry, I think the IOC should be more responsible than that. There have been documents published by the Chinese gymnastics teams that indicated that three of the girls were under 16. Now the government - only the most oppressive and totalitarian government with any kind of world power, and the same government that deemed one of its children not cute enough to appear on TV - issues passports indicating that they're 16? And the IOC doesn't feel that's important enough to look into?

Sounds more like they don't want to embarrass their hosts, whether they deserve it or not.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> :down: to the NBC interviewer for being so mean to the girl who fell. All the questions seemed designed to make her feel bad that she fell and to blame the entire team "loss" on her. They still got the Silver, even with 2 girls hurt!
> 
> :up: to the US team for defending her and saying that she was part of the team and everybody's been there before.


+1

And Bella is a much better coach than commentator. I've started muting it every time he opens his mouth. Though I do have to give him props for calling BS on the Chinese for the under age girls. I don't know that I'd be that brave while still inside China!


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> And Bella is a much better coach than commentator. I've started muting it every time he opens his mouth. Though I do have to give him props for calling BS on the Chinese for the under age girls. I don't know that I'd be that brave while still inside China!


Maybe he figures they can't understand his English.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> Last place I worked, one of my coworkers was a Japanese American. His daugher worked there as a college intern. She was a tiny little thing and she literally looked only 12 or 13 years old. Guys in the office used to joke that anybody who dated her would probably be accused of having pedo desires.
> 
> Just sayin'.


I'm more upset that the IOC refuses to investigate it.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...china.gymnasts/index.html?eref=rss_topstories

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/27/sports/olympics/27gymnasts.html?pagewanted=2&_r=1&hp


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> :down: to the NBC interviewer for being so mean to the girl who fell. All the questions seemed designed to make her feel bad that she fell and to blame the entire team "loss" on her. They still got the Silver, even with 2 girls hurt!


Why? The simple fact remains that had she not fallen the team would've had a much better chance at winning the gold. Is the media supposed to ignore that? Are these "women" athletes or cute little pixies whose feelings we don't want to hurt? It would almost be irresponsible reporting if the announcer _*hadn't *_asked her about the falls.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I agree that it was alright to question her about the falls, even if I didn't actually see the interview.
Being an athlete is their job, and people get questioned about their job performance every day.
Most of us aren't doing our jobs on national TV, but hey.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Re: Michael Phelps. The guy is not even in the same species. Amazing. I was watching his wake and it's like a motorboat wake from his hips down! It's a darn good thing he's one of those in the "super strict anti-doping program" the US put together for a few of its top athletes or you know what everyone would be saying.

Re: the pool. I can see how calmer waters would benefit the people on the outside and those behind the leader. But, the swimmer in front ALWAYS has calm water... right? I guess after the first lap/on the turn you'd get some current/wave action. That's why they swim so far underwater like that: to get beyond the wave they create coming into the turn.

Re: the Chinese female gymnasts. Although older girls would have more strength/maturity, because China starts training them at 3 years old and they undergo intensive training constantly from then on I can easily see how they'd want to have younger girls compete. Also they are apparently less nervous/careful/whatever at younger ages. I have to say most of those girls did not look 16 to me. I know that people are different and that gymnastics skews toward a certain body type, etc. But I still don't think they are 16.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

madscientist said:


> Re: the pool. I can see how calmer waters would benefit the people on the outside and those behind the leader. But, the swimmer in front ALWAYS has calm water... right? I guess after the first lap/on the turn you'd get some current/wave action. That's why they swim so far underwater like that: to get beyond the wave they create coming into the turn.


I believe the pool in Sydney (2000) had an advanced filtration system that cut down on the drag in the pool and led to a ton of world records. This year Speedo's come up with a high tech suit that has led to more WR (some countries' swimming federations - who are sponsored by Speedo's competitors - have told their swimmers to use the Speedo suit). So it may not seem like it, but there are definitely some significant technological advancements that have led to the world records we're seeing.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

serumgard said:


> Why? The simple fact remains that had she not fallen the team would've had a much better chance at winning the gold. Is the media supposed to ignore that? Are these "women" athletes or cute little pixies whose feelings we don't want to hurt? It would almost be irresponsible reporting if the announcer _*hadn't *_asked her about the falls.


Absolutely they should ask. But the way this one went down was too much IMO. It felt to me like they were just pushing so hard in hopes that she'd cry so they'd get their "money shot". There are ways to word the questions to get the answers you desire without sounding like an ass.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> Absolutely they should ask. But the way this one went down was too much IMO. It felt to me like they were just pushing so hard in hopes that she'd cry so they'd get their "money shot". There are ways to word the questions to get the answers you desire without sounding like an ass.


Yep, I agree. There's a big difference between reporting the news and trying to "make" the news.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> Absolutely they should ask. But the way this one went down was too much IMO. It felt to me like they were just pushing so hard in hopes that she'd cry so they'd get their "money shot". There are ways to word the questions to get the answers you desire without sounding like an ass.


Tru dat. This was like the comedy routine Gabe Kaplan used to where he imitates Howard Cosell talking to the boxer who just lost.

"Bobo, how do you feel about losing and humiliating not just yourself, but the entire country?" Then he reaches the microphone down to the floor of the boxing ring.

Questions are appropriate, berating and trying to make a story is not.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Chellsie Memmel actually competed on a broken ankle. 

http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=782883


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Chellsie Memmel actually competed on a broken ankle.
> 
> http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=782883


Crap. I have a hangnail that's driving me nuts. In other words, I'm a huge wimp compared to this girl.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Chellsie Memmel actually competed on a broken ankle.
> 
> http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=782883


Shades of Kerri Strug! :up:


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Re: Michael Phelps. The guy is not even in the same species. Amazing. I was watching his wake and it's like a motorboat wake from his hips down! It's a darn good thing he's one of those in the "super strict anti-doping program" the US put together for a few of its top athletes or you know what everyone would be saying.


I just hope everyone else on the relay teams has stayed clean - the last thing we need is to hear, "Well, Phelps has just won his eighth gold m-hold on, we're just receiving word that one of the swimmers in the 4x100 preliminary tested positive for a stimulant, so the USA has to give that one back." (Anyone else remember Rick DeMont? He had a gold taken away in 1972 because his cold medication had a banned substance in it and he forgot to report it.)


> Re: the pool. I can see how calmer waters would benefit the people on the outside and those behind the leader. But, the swimmer in front ALWAYS has calm water... right? I guess after the first lap/on the turn you'd get some current/wave action. That's why they swim so far underwater like that: to get beyond the wave they create coming into the turn.


That's also why they have that "hashmark" on the lane dividers 15m from each end - you have to surface before that point.


> Re: the Chinese female gymnasts. Although older girls would have more strength/maturity, because China starts training them at 3 years old and they undergo intensive training constantly from then on I can easily see how they'd want to have younger girls compete. Also they are apparently less nervous/careful/whatever at younger ages. I have to say most of those girls did not look 16 to me. I know that people are different and that gymnastics skews toward a certain body type, etc. But I still don't think they are 16.


I wouldn't be a bit surprised if they are 16 (or at least will be by December 31, which I think is the actual rule), but the Chinese government has been stunting their growth somehow.

-- Don


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Something tells me there isn't going to be much discussion over who Sports Illustrated's Sportsman of the Year is.

(Now watch the Cubs win the World Series...)

-- Don


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> I wouldn't be a bit surprised if they are 16 (or at least will be by December 31, which I think is the actual rule), but the Chinese government has been stunting their growth somehow.
> 
> -- Don


It's a tad bit easier to forge a passport than stunt someone's growth. From the NY Times article I posted earlier:



> In Chinese newspaper profiles this year, He was listed as 14, too young for the Beijing Games.
> 
> The Times found two online records of official registration lists of Chinese gymnasts that list Hes birthday as Jan. 1, 1994, which would make her 14. A 2007 national registry of Chinese gymnasts  now blocked in China but viewable through Google cache  shows Hes age as 1994.1.1.
> 
> Another registration list that is unblocked, dated Jan. 27, 2006, and regarding an intercity competition in Chengdu, China, also lists Hes birthday as Jan. 1, 1994. That date differs by two years from the birth date of Jan. 1, 1992, listed on Hes passport, which was issued Feb. 14, 2008.





> The other gymnast, Jiang, is listed on her passport  issued March 2, 2006  as having been born on Nov. 1, 1991, which would make her 16 and thus eligible to compete at the Beijing Games.
> 
> A different birth date, indicating Jiang is not yet 15, appears on a list of junior competitors from the Zhejiang Province sports administration. The list of athletes includes national identification card numbers into which birth dates are embedded. Jiangs national card number as it appears on this list shows her birth date as Oct. 1, 1993, which indicates that she will turn 15 in the fall, and would thus be ineligible to compete in the Beijing Games.





> Yang Yun of China won individual and team bronze medals at the 2000 Sydney Olympics and later said in an interview on state-run television that she had been 14 at the time of those Games. A Hunan Province sports administration report also said later that she had been 14 when she competed in Sydney.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

serumgard said:


> It's a tad bit easier to forge a passport than stunt someone's growth.


If the government is producing the altered passport, I'm not sure "forge" is the right word. How about "falsify"?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> If the government is producing the altered passport, I'm not sure "forge" is the right word. How about "falsify"?


Works for me. It's the same concept.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> If the government is producing the altered passport, I'm not sure "forge" is the right word. How about "falsify"?


My guess is the passport is "authentic" in that it's not forged directly. Rather, the supporting document is "questionable" and there is no motivation for the authority that issues the passport to question that document.

Great plausible deniability all around.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Watching beach volley ball makes me wish I had HD TV.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Watching beach volley ball makes me wish I had HD TV.


makes me wish I was beach sand.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> makes me wish I was beach sand.


Well played sir, well played.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Watching beach volley ball makes me wish I had HD TV.


You'd think so, except I find sand caked on bodies to be less than attractive.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> You'd think so, except I find sand caked on bodies to be less than attractive.


Purist!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The announcrs are in New York

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/14/sports/olympics/14sandomir.html?_r=1&hp&oref=slogin


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Some are. Chris and Karch (the beach volleyball announcers) are in Beijing...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> The announcrs are in New York
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/14/sports/olympics/14sandomir.html?_r=1&hp&oref=slogin


yeah. for some sports.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

How long have the gymnasts used special leather hand things? (not gloves) I could swear they used to just chalk 'em up. (I also haven't gone on Wikipedia to find out, but I'm also curious when they switched from the 'close' uneven bars to the current far apart ones -- that's a long time ago now.)

Phelps -- I see someone else mentioned that they have to surface by some specific point.. but he goes FAR FAR farther underwater than most of the other competitors, and it seems to make a big difference.

Also, what determines which lane they're in? Phelps has been in lane 4 several times, and lane 6 IIRC another time. I'm not trying to be innumerate, but it seems to be that 'faster swimmers are in the middle'?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I would imagine that lane assignments are determined by seeding from the heats/semis...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mattack said:


> How long have the gymnasts used special leather hand things? (not gloves) I could swear they used to just chalk 'em up. (I also haven't gone on Wikipedia to find out, but I'm also curious when they switched from the 'close' uneven bars to the current far apart ones -- that's a long time ago now.)
> 
> Phelps -- I see someone else mentioned that they have to surface by some specific point.. but he goes FAR FAR farther underwater than most of the other competitors, and it seems to make a big difference.
> 
> Also, what determines which lane they're in? Phelps has been in lane 4 several times, and lane 6 IIRC another time. I'm not trying to be innumerate, but it seems to be that 'faster swimmers are in the middle'?


I think lane selection is based on times in the semi finals


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I think lane selection is based on times in the semi finals


you are correct.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Who wants to see something nasty?

Hungarian weightlifter Janos Baranyai rips up his elbow, and I bet the bar falling onto his back didn't feel great either.
Plus some nice slo-mo replays so you can really see everything in painstaking detail.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> You'd think so, except I find sand caked on bodies to be less than attractive.


Unless you personally volunteer to whipe it off the girl's bodies.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TiVoJedi said:


> Unless you personally volunteer to whipe it off the girl's bodies.


If Misty May needs a chammy boy, I will be on a plane in minutes.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

mattack said:


> Phelps -- I see someone else mentioned that they have to surface by some specific point.. but he goes FAR FAR farther underwater than most of the other competitors, and it seems to make a big difference.


That makes sense... he's reducing (eliminating) air resistance on his body by staying under longer. That laser suit is built like dolphin skin (or something). Dolphins don't swim on top of water for long distance travel.. they swim under it. Michael Phelps is a smart man. I noticed it too and wonder why they all are not doing that. Furthermore if they trained to swim and hold their breath for record times, they could improve on this strategy.

What's the time limit on subsurface travel for these splits?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TiVoJedi said:


> That makes sense... he's reducing (eliminating) air resistance on his body by staying under longer. That laser suit is built like dolphin skin (or something). Dolphins don't swim on top of water for long distance travel.. they swim under it. Michael Phelps is a smart man. I noticed it too and wonder why they all are not doing that. Furthermore if they trained to swim and hold their breath for record times, they could improve on this strategy.
> 
> What's the time limit on subsurface travel for these splits?


I don't think it's a time. It's a distance from the wall.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't think it's a time. It's a distance from the wall.


Think there are lines painted on the bottom of the pool? Has anyone ever been disqualified for swimming too far under water in this event?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TiVoJedi said:


> Think there are lines painted on the bottom of the pool? Has anyone ever been disqualified for swimming too far under water in this event?


I think there is a line (wire/rope) suspended ABOVE the pool. Dunno if anyone has been DQed for that. Haven't heard of it. But someone (woman from Japan, I think) was DQed for a false start. And that was after the race was all over.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

Figaro said:


> Watching beach volley ball makes me wish I had HD TV.


besides some of the nice looking female players, they have 8-10 hott girls that you can see at the beginning and end of each match that line up around the outter edges in different bikinis/outfits, gotta love the beach volleyball organizers/china for supplying that olympic eye candy.. they should do that for every event


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Who wants to see something nasty?
> 
> Hungarian weightlifter Janos Baranyai rips up his elbow, and I bet the bar falling onto his back didn't feel great either.
> Plus some nice slo-mo replays so you can really see everything in painstaking detail.


This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by a third party.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> I think there is a line (wire/rope) suspended ABOVE the pool. Dunno if anyone has been DQed for that. Haven't heard of it. But someone (woman from Japan, I think) was DQed for a false start. And that was after the race was all over.


The hashmark is on the bottom of the pool. The Chinese woman was DQ'd in the 100 free last night, which brought Libby Trickett (the WR holder) back into the final.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

mtnagel said:


> This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by a third party.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-Olympic-weightlifter-turns-elbow-front.html


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

What has been wrong with Katie Hoff these Olympics? She was to be the female Michael Phelps but has been nothing short of terrible in these Olympics.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Listening to Mike and Mike in the Morning on ESPN radio and apparently Chad Johnson (WR for the Bengals) called out Michael Phelps to a swim race. He said Michael is not the best swimmer in the US and there are many people in the US could beat him and he is one of them.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

flyers088 said:


> Listening to Mike and Mike in the Morning on ESPN radio and apparently Chad Johnson (WR for the Bengals) called out Michael Phelps to a swim race. He saw Michael is not the best swimmer in the US and there are many people in the US could beat him and he is one of them.


The Bengals? Since when do prisons have Olympic sized pools?


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

flyers088 said:


> Listening to Mike and Mike in the Morning on ESPN radio and apparently Chad Johnson (WR for the Bengals) called out Michael Phelps to a swim race. He saw Michael is not the best swimmer in the US and there are many people in the US could beat him and he is one of them.


Video link here. I like Johnson, but what the heck is he thinking? What an idiot. And damn you, I was just coming here to post about this.



Figaro said:


> The Bengals? Since when do prisons have Olympic sized pools?


 Yeah, because Johnson has ever been arrested.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

serumgard said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-Olympic-weightlifter-turns-elbow-front.html


Thanks I guess. Probably would have been okay not seeing those.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> Thanks I guess. Probably would have been okay not seeing those.


It's just a flesh wound. Rub some dirt on it!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

The weightlifting accident video is temporarily here, in case anyone really wants to see it.
Seems as though the Olympics are right up there with the MLB when it comes to YouTUbe police.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> The weightlifting accident video is temporarily here, in case anyone really wants to see it.
> Seems as though the Olympics are right up there with the MLB when it comes to YouTUbe police.


I love the announcers reactions, Ah no, thats terrible.

Funny how they have people standing by with things to block him from view.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> I love the announcers reactions, Ah no, thats terrible.
> 
> Funny how they have people standing by with things to block him from view.


Yeah, the people blocking were pretty funny...especially since they immediately go to the slo-mo replays after they get set up.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

From the Sports Pickle

Olympic reporter on pace in historic quest to spend entire per diem

As the nation watches Michael Phelps&#8217; quest for an Olympic record eight gold medals, others are also looking to make history in Beijing. Chicago Tribune reporter Michael Getty says he is on pace to spend his entire per diem each day at the Olympics.
&#8220;I have $180 total to spend each day for breakfast, lunch and dinner,&#8221; said Getty. &#8220;And if that&#8217;s what I have, you better believe I&#8217;m going to use it all. Four years ago in Sydney I came up short, but I have been gorging myself for four years in preparation for Beijing.&#8221;
Getty says he hopes his quest can be an inspiration for not only other sportswriters, but to business travelers of all kinds.
&#8220;Many people go through life thinking they will somehow be rewarded by saving the company an extra few dollars here and there,&#8221; says Getty. &#8220;No. No way. Order those extra appetizers. And another round of drinks on me.&#8221;


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Olympic Village Sacked by Rampaging Mongols

http://sportspickle.com/features/volume7/2008-0813-olympics.html


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Good news...plenty of condoms to go around Olympic Village. 100,000 for ~10,000 athletes...
Get yours now.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Minguzzi's surprise Greco-Roman gold overshadowed by protest

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/summer08/wrestling/news/story?id=3534446


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I think there is a line (wire/rope) suspended ABOVE the pool. Dunno if anyone has been DQed for that. Haven't heard of it. But someone (woman from Japan, I think) was DQed for a false start. And that was after the race was all over.


I'm pretty sure the rope above the pool is there so it can be dropped in case they want to restart a race - for example, after a false start where the starter feels that some of the swimmers were distracted by it. I assume it's rarely used because of the "don't restart the race just because of a false start" rule.

(I wouldn't be surprised if there is a 15m line on the bottom of the pool for the swimmers, as well as the 15m marks on the lane dividers for the officials to determine whether a swimmer goes too far while submerged.)

-- Don


----------



## quantann (Sep 6, 2004)

As a former swimmer, a false start must have dual confirmation before a swimmer can be disqualified. Since officials have to watch what is going on in the race they get together after the race to confirm what the other saw.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

flyers088 said:


> Minguzzi's surprise Greco-Roman gold overshadowed by protest
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/summer08/wrestling/news/story?id=3534446


Hmm.
Swedish wrestler Ara Abrahamian is the unhappy bronze recipient.

Just *might* be a naturalized citizen.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

quantann said:


> As a former swimmer, a false start must have dual confirmation before a swimmer can be disqualified. Since officials have to watch what is going on in the race they get together after the race to confirm what the other saw.


It seems they changed the false start rule.

In past Olympics, it seemed false starts were pretty common. So common, I think that sometimes they were done intentionally to rattle other swimmers.

What happened?


----------



## writdenied (Sep 2, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> It seems they changed the false start rule.
> 
> In past Olympics, it seemed false starts were pretty common. So common, I think that sometimes they were done intentionally to rattle other swimmers.
> 
> What happened?


Don't know when the swimming start stopped being like track and started being like drag racing, but I've noticed that rule changes have abounded in swimming since I was competitive in the late-'80s. Lots of things today would have gotten you DQed back then: dolphin kick underwater in breaststroke, front flip turns in backstroke, full submersion of head in breaststroke, hands breaking the surface in breast, movement on the start blocks between taking marks and the gun, etc.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

writdenied said:


> Don't know when the swimming start stopped being like track and started being like drag racing, but I've noticed that rule changes have abounded in swimming since I was competitive in the late-'80s. Lots of things today would have gotten you DQed back then: dolphin kick underwater in breaststroke, front flip turns in backstroke, full submersion of head in breaststroke, hands breaking the surface in breast, movement on the start blocks between taking marks and the gun, etc.


I saw one race where the swimmer had finished ahead of everyone else but was DQed for moving between the ready signal and starting horn.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

vman41 said:


> I saw one race where the swimmer had finished ahead of everyone else but was DQed for moving between the ready signal and starting horn.


yup. that's what was called the false start. Really, kind of like a false start in football.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> I'm pretty sure the rope above the pool is there so it can be dropped in case they want to restart a race - for example, after a false start where the starter feels that some of the swimmers were distracted by it. I assume it's rarely used because of the "don't restart the race just because of a false start" rule.
> 
> (I wouldn't be surprised if there is a 15m line on the bottom of the pool for the swimmers, as well as the 15m marks on the lane dividers for the officials to determine whether a swimmer goes too far while submerged.)
> 
> -- Don


It's been a while, but when I swam, I was pretty sure the flags were above the pool for the backstroke so you knew where you were in relation to the wall. That way you could just look straight up without having to turn your head to the side to see the colored markers on the lane dividers. I never saw the flags dropped for anything (they were pretty much permanently mounted there).

When they want to stop the race, they have the "buzzer" that they just hit several times, but it looks like they don't stop the race anymore on a false start.

Bryan


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

bacevedo said:


> It's been a while, but when I swam, I was pretty sure the flags were above the pool for the backstroke so you knew where you were in relation to the wall. That way you could just look straight up without having to turn your head to the side to see the colored markers on the lane dividers. I never saw the flags dropped for anything (they were pretty much permanently mounted there).
> 
> When they want to stop the race, they have the "buzzer" that they just hit several times, but it looks like they don't stop the race anymore on a false start.
> 
> Bryan


there is another line without flags going over the water near the start. I thought that was the mark/line they were using for determining how far you could swim under water.


----------



## writdenied (Sep 2, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> there is another line without flags going over the water near the start. I thought that was the mark/line they were using for determining how far you could swim under water.


As far as I know, *Don Guy*'s got it right. At least back in my day, the rope was there in case there was a false start (which stopped the race and forced everybody back to the start). Sometimes, the refs wouldn't notice a false start until swimmers had hit the water. Between being underwater, crowds cheering, etc., some swimmers might not hear the gun/beeper sounding again to call off the race, and they'd keep swimming. At that point, two officials would drop the rope in the water about 10-15 yards down the pool from the starting blocks. Even if you didn't hear the gun/beeper stop the race, you'd notice yourself swimming over/getting tangled in the rope and realize the race was stopped, and you'd only have wasted 10-15 yards worth of energy instead of a whole lap or more.

Of course, if they're not stopping races for false starts anymore, I don't know what the rope is there for. Nobody swimming underwater is going to be able to use it as any kind of a marker...


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I think they're for the backstrokers knowing how close to the wall they are like bacevedo said. I know they mentioned something about it in the last few days.

It might be used for other things as well.

-smak-


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

smak said:


> I think they're for the backstrokers knowing how close to the wall they are like bacevedo said. I know they mentioned something about it in the last few days.
> 
> It might be used for other things as well.
> 
> -smak-


those have flags, though.. I'm talking about a line that doesn't have flags.

Maybe it's something that's moot at the Olympics, but is used at different levels of competition where maybe they do false starts differently?


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

flyers088 said:


> What has been wrong with Katie Hoff these Olympics? She was to be the female Michael Phelps but has been nothing short of terrible in these Olympics.


Katie Hoff has shamed us all.


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

Michael Phelps is not human.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Anubis said:


> Michael Phelps is not human.


he is the man

uno mas!!


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Anubis said:


> Michael Phelps is not human.


His freestyle ("Australian Crawl"?) is unreal. It's like watching a motorboat compete against rowboats.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Is there nothing going on right now? Do we really need to see them giving Michael a massage?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> Is there nothing going on right now? Do we really need to see them giving Michael a massage?


nothing live, I don't think. At least, nothing major. Gymnastics doesn't start until a little later.

in the meantime, watch the ladies swim for gold.

Go Natalie go!!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Anubis said:


> Michael Phelps is not human.


There was a HILARIOUS blog entry on the Runner's World site yesterday:



Runner's World said:


> Michael Phelps Enters Men's Steeplechase
> Mark Remy
> Photo by Victah Sailer
> 
> ...


Gotta love it. 

Greg


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice try Natalie!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey look, it's the latest member of the Chinese women's gymnastics team:


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Am I the only one who chuckles a little bit ever time Shawn Johnson runs?
That just looks a little goofy for some reason.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Did they just list the age of the Chinese gymnasts as 15?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

flyers088 said:


> Did they just list the age of the Chinese gymnasts as 15?


They can be "15" as long as they'll be "16" by December 31.

Apparently any December 31, not just this year's.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> They can be "15" as long as they'll be "16" by December 31.
> 
> Apparently any December 31, not just this year's.


Thanks.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Hey look, it's the latest member of the Chinese women's gymnastics team:


Am I the only one who thinks the first Chinese girl doesn't even look human? She looks closer to one of the aliens from AI.

(Yes, I realize I'm going to hell.)


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

gchance said:


> There was a HILARIOUS blog entry on the Runner's World site yesterday:
> 
> Gotta love it.
> 
> Greg


Funny.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

This competition is ridiculous. They might as well just throw all names in a hat and pick out 3 for gold, silver and bronze. I have no idea how to score but just comparing routines there is some crazy scoring going on.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

North Korean shooter, Vietnamese gymnast test positive

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/summer08/news/story?id=3536147


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

flyers088 said:


> North Korean shooter, Vietnamese gymnast test positive
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/summer08/news/story?id=3536147


The IOC is conducting a record number of tests- why would you even try to get away with that?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> This competition is ridiculous. They might as well just throw all names in a hat and pick out 3 for gold, silver and bronze. I have no idea how to score but just comparing routines there is some crazy scoring going on.


Only if the only names in the hat are Chinese girls under the age of 16.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> North Korean shooter, Vietnamese gymnast test positive
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/summer08/news/story?id=3536147


taking "roids" is something that would improve shooting??? 

really??


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

The Chinese gymnast looked terrible to me on balance beam, but I am sure she will get a 17 total.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> taking "roids" is something that would improve shooting???
> 
> really??


Is it necessarily 'roids?


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Guess they just want to give the Chinese gymnast the gold!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> Is it necessarily 'roids?


no. hence the reason I put it in quotes since I don't know the names of all the drugs they take these days.

roids. doping. whatever. It's all the same "performance enhancing" stuff they test for.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> Guess they just want to give the Chinese gymnast the gold!


they seem to just prefer the overall "look" of the chinese girls. I guess they really want the little pixie sticks instead of more "developed" girls.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> no. hence the reason I put it in quotes since I don't know the names of all the drugs they take these days.
> 
> roids. doping. whatever. It's all the same "performance enhancing" stuff they test for.


I am, like you, trying to understand what a shooter would take to help them in their event.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> they seem to just prefer the overall "look" of the chinese girls. I guess they really want the little pixie sticks instead of more "developed" girls.


Well at least they finally recognized a good routine when they saw it.


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

flyers088 said:


> I am, like you, trying to understand what a shooter would take to help them in their event.


The article just said 'banned substances'- are they testing for anything recreational, or just performance enhancing drugs?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Anubis said:


> The article just said 'banned substances'- are they testing for anything recreational, or just performance enhancing drugs?


I think they test for all sorts of stuff.

even an herbal remedy can trip you up.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I think they test for all sorts of stuff.
> 
> even an herbal remedy can trip you up.


Let's hope those bands May and Walsh are wearing don't have any banded substances that will hurt them.


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I think they test for all sorts of stuff.
> 
> even an herbal remedy can trip you up.


I hope they didn't take his medal away over a poppyseed bagel.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Anubis said:


> I hope they didn't take his medal away over a poppyseed bagel.


lol

yeah.. But if you ate ton of them, you would probably pop for it it.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

i hope johnson pulls this out, she's been robbed of some scores in this thing and still has a shot...


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

The Chinese gymnast is opening the door for the US. Not a great routine IMO. I am sure the judges see it differently.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> taking "roids" is something that would improve shooting???
> 
> really??


Roids can improve eyesight.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Great job! Go USA!


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Guess we have our Wheaties Girl!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

yeah baby! USA goes 1-2 here.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Nothing Johnson could have done better tonight, she just got beat by a better performance.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

How can you goto commercial at a time like that???


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

WOW Shannon Miller looks old. Compared to what I remember that was a shock to see her now.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> How can you goto commercial at a time like that???


what's to show right now?


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> what's to show right now?


They cut away as she was making her call to mom. Nice human interest story to see, since mom was not watching.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

jsmeeker said:


> yeah baby! USA goes 1-2 here.


weeeeeeee 

Plano Texas represents!!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> They cut away as she was making her call to mom. Nice human interest story to see, since mom was not watching.


yeah.. But I think she couldn't get a signal!

Anyway, does the way Bela watch them perform seem, well, I dunno, a little weird to anyone? I think NBC has him there just so Bob Costas can sort of goof on him for the way he gets into it while watching.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> yeah.. But I think she couldn't get a signal!
> 
> Anyway, does the way Bela watch them perform seem, well, I dunno, a little weird to anyone? I think NBC has him there just so Bob Costas can sort of goof on him for the way he gets into it while watching.


I does border on creepy sometimes. Really seems like a setup. Why would they be sitting there behind the desk watching. Isn't that there chance to catch a break?


----------



## Anubis (Sep 4, 2002)

flyers088 said:


> Great job! Go USA!


I think I have some dirt in my eye...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank goodness for the Canadian channel here in Seattle. Haven't seen NBC's coverage of the gymnastics yet due to the 3 hour time diff, but got to see both already on CBUT from Canada. Yippee on the USA going 1-2 in the all around. Both girls were great, so I didn't care which one was first, though I'm sure it matters a lot to them. No way the Chinese girl should have been in the top 3, but at least she wasn't 1 or 2.

And really fun to see May and Walsh. That just finished on NBC. The first game was sooo close! Wow, very fun to watch. Sure hope it's the Americans going against each other for the gold. I'm not a big Branaugh and Youngs fan, but I'd love to see May and Walsh beat them for the gold!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

flyers088 said:


> WOW Shannon Miller looks old. Compared to what I remember that was a shock to see her now.


OTOH, Mary Lou still looks pretty young.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> taking "roids" is something that would improve shooting???
> 
> really??


Heard that it was beta blockers, which helps by lowering the heart rate and reduces tremors. A big help in shooting events, I would imagine.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Well, thanks to NBC putting the West Coast on three-hour-delay, I've barely seen any gymnastics coverage during the Olympics except for the qualifying rounds. 

The other sports I also want to watch are in the USA 'overnight' slot which starts at 11 PM -- 7 hours long -- and overlaps with the NBC late-night slot. I'm tight on space, and only have one S1 free to do the Olympics, so I'm screwed. The other is catching all the non-Olympics stuff.

I'm only up right now because I woke up and can't get back to sleep. Usually I bail out at 11 PM and even if I do have a chance to squeeze some NBC coverage on the other machine, I don't have time to watch it before it has to be erased for something else.

But while I was reading the news articles on the underage Chinese gymnasts, it struck me. 

Her birthday is January 1st? (of some year, either 1992/4, whatever...)

So I'm thinking: what is she, a racehorse? She was born sometime during 199x and January 1st is her official birthday? What?

Too bad some intrepid reporter doesn't sneak up an ask her what sign she is. (The Chinese horoscope, unlike the Western system, is done on what year you were born.)

Now maybe she'd be quick enough to remember the animal that was two years off -- but maybe not. Maybe she would answer with the real animal from when she was actually born.

It would be an interesting test, at any rate.

Jan


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

flyers088 said:


> I am, like you, trying to understand what a shooter would take to help them in their event.


Did you read the article? I wondered the same thing, so I followed the provided link. Here are paragraphs 3 and 4 from the article:


> The IOC said shooter Kim Jong Su tested positive for propanolol after winning the silver medal in the 50-meter pistol and bronze in the 10-meter air pistol.
> 
> Propanolol is a banned betablocker, which can be used to prevent trembling in events such as shooting and archery.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I was catching up on my Daily Show watching last night (while waiting for my TiVo to get far enough ahead that I can skip the commercials) and the first Rob Riggle report from Beijing (from last week or earlier this week) was hilarious. They had Kerri Strug doing the bit with them. She still looks great!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I like beach volleyball as much as the next guy, but they are really showing too much of it in prime time. Last night both NBC and MSNBC were showing two different matches.

There are other sports too.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I like beach volleyball as much as the next guy, but they are really showing too much of it in prime time. Last night both NBC and MSNBC were showing two different matches.
> 
> There are other sports too.


Are the other sports played by bikini clad women?


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

I watched the U.S. play Canada in women's soccer. Am I the only that thinks the U.S. was offside on their final goal?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> I like beach volleyball as much as the next guy, but they are really showing too much of it in prime time.


Too much? They're hardly showing any.

IMO, they're showing too much boxing, badminton and water polo.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Too much? They're hardly showing any.
> 
> IMO, they're showing too much boxing, badminton and water polo.


they have not shown any of that in prime time on NBC. (real NBC)


----------



## ProjectZero (Jan 11, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Are the other sports played by bikini clad women?


Dig women in one piece swimsuits? How about women's water polo? Exhibit A-- Elisa Casanova of Italy.

Exhibit B with her wearing a face mask appears on a link over here.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

ProjectZero said:


> Dig women in one piece swimsuits? How about women's water polo? Exhibit A-- Elisa Casanova of Italy.
> 
> Exhibit B with her wearing a face mask appears on a link over here.


You owe me 2 new eyes!!!!!!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm not impressed with the American men's gymnastic team at all. They look like they're straining and in pain, especially on the rings. The Chinese made it look like ballet. It was wonderful.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

vman41 said:


> I watched the U.S. play Canada in women's soccer. Am I the only that thinks the U.S. was offside on their final goal?


Just watched the replay. I agree with you.

On the women's all around last night - - 
I thought the scoring on uneven bar and beam were pretty fishy, with Johnson getting lower scores than I expected, and the Chinese gymnast (on the beams) getting higher than I expected. That being said, I don't think the scoring peculiarities were enough to push Johnson over Lukin, though it certainly would have made a more interesting/tense final rotation. In the end, I felt the judges 'got it right', even if they took a curious route.

And +1 to just too much volleyball in prime time. I like it as much as the next guy, but I really don't need to see every point from every Walsh-May-Treanor match. I wish NBC would show highlights from other sports - even if it's on tape. Heck, have some 'Elsewhere at the Olympics' segments where we get to look in on badminton, wrestling, judo, shooting, etc. There are plenty of great stories out there (American ones, too) to show.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Will someone please give Mary Carillo a penis so we can't stop guessing if she's a man or a woman.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Graymalkin said:


> Boy, that Dara Torres is something else. Hooyah!


I want to know where she gets the money for all those people on her team...coaches, trainers, massage therapists? However she's paying for it, her bod rocks. Good for her!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Havana Brown said:


> Will someone please give Mary Carillo a penis so we can't stop guessing if she's a man or a woman.


Ouch!

I love Mary. I think she's got a great sense of humor. I do like her tennis commentary better than her 'around China' stuff, but either way, I think she's great.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Too much? They're hardly showing any.
> 
> IMO, they're showing too much boxing, badminton and water polo.


Especially Boxing, I am recording everything, and almost every time I just skip right through CNBC because it's all boxing.

-smak-


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

smak said:


> Especially Boxing, I am recording everything, and almost every time I just skip right through CNBC because it's all boxing.
> 
> -smak-


IIRC, that's all CNBC shows. I think it's their "claim to fame" for Olympic coverage.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Too much? They're hardly showing any.
> 
> IMO, they're showing too much boxing, badminton and water polo.


I haven't seen any of those sports. 


Figaro said:


> Are the other sports played by bikini clad women?


I was excited about watching some beach volleyball because of the bikini-clad women, but frankly, I've been unimpressed.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Is Phelps' dominance bad for swimmers, the sport? One brave soul thinks so

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/summer08/columns/story?columnist=forde_pat&id=3536399

I was wondering when the backlash would start. Gotta love a media that shoved him down our throats and now is getting ready to say it wasn't that big a deal and enough already.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I was excited about watching some beach volleyball because of the bikini-clad women, but frankly, I've been unimpressed.


Is that because the best players are in their late 20s and early 30s or that they generally don't fill out their tops? I'm impressed by how athletic they can be without looking muscle-bound.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Did anyone notice the difference in height between Shawn Johnson and the Chinese female escorts to the medal podium? I was thinking Nastia Liukin was on the tall side for Olympic female gymnasts but she's tiny also. Nastia's uneven bar routine was beautiful to watch, I'm glad she won the gold.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> Absolutely they should ask. But the way this one went down was too much IMO. It felt to me like they were just pushing so hard in hopes that she'd cry so they'd get their "money shot". There are ways to word the questions to get the answers you desire without sounding like an ass.


I must admit I made my previous comments without actually seeing the interview. Having finally seen it, I guess I'm still in the minority - I don't see what the big deal about the Alicia Sacramone interview was. It was definitely tough, but I just don't see how Andrea Joyce was trying to get her to cry. I think she was asking Sacramone some pretty legitimate questions, along the same lines of what you'd ask a closer who'd just blown the seventh game of the World Series.

It was nowhere near as inappropriate as the interview Bob Costas laid on Sasha Cohen a couple of years ago where he spent the entire interview asking about the shame of losing the gold medal in 2 straight Olympics and how she'd come up short, and then he closed by asking if she'd like to go out with Shaun White.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> WOW Shannon Miller looks old. Compared to what I remember that was a shock to see her now.


Sorry, just catching up now, but a shock is not the word I'd use. She looks like a normal late-20s to early-30s woman. I bet if you'd seen Dominique Moceanu during her Real Sports interview a while back you'd be pretty shocked, but they look like normal, attractive women to me.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Un-freaking-believable...


(Phelps)


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

serumgard said:


> Sorry, just catching up now, but a shock is not the word I'd use. She looks like a normal late-20s to early-30s woman. I bet if you'd seen Dominique Moceanu during her Real Sports interview a while back you'd be pretty shocked, but they look like normal, attractive women to me.


Didn't mean in any bad way. It's just funny to see these little pixies grow up.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Protest coming... I've watched it 10 times in slowmo,,, I would too


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

(Nobody ever answered my question about the leather gymnastics handprotector things or when the uneven bars moved to their current configuration.. just mentioning in case someone new to the thread sees this.)

But I have another question. I just read the Wikipedia page and it doesn't mention it. Why are the rings called "still rings"? The "still" part seems like it's superfluous. Did there used to be a different kind of rings they used?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya might want to ask in the "Olympic Questions" thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=402224


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Protest coming... I've watched it 10 times in slowmo,,, I would too


What is there to protest? It's an electronic scoring system, no human is involved.

I watched several times in slo-mo too and what I saw was Phelps taking an extra stroke and Cavic stopped stroking too early and tried to glide out the last stroke to the wall. I saw Phelps touch first every time I saw the replay.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

No world record for Phelps! He's an abject failure! Cancel all of his endorsements! Throw the bum out!


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

What an amazing race!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

crowtoo said:


> What is there to protest? It's an electronic scoring system, no human is involved.
> 
> I watched several times in slo-mo too and what I saw was Phelps taking an extra stroke and Cavic stopped stroking too early and tried to glide out the last stroke to the wall. I saw Phelps touch first every time I saw the replay.
> 
> ...


Just saying it was close, If I was the other coach, I would too, almost expected too.

no matter, they wont hear it.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Just saying it was close, If I was the other coach, I would too, almost expected too.
> 
> no matter, they wont hear it.


There was a protest. Nothing came of it. Phelps is officially the winner.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Great show of the Olympic spirit by Dara Torres.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Whoo hoo, Dara! That's one for the septuagenarians!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

flyers088 said:


> Great show of the Olympic spirit by Dara Torres.


Don't know if I'll be able to stay awake long enough to see it....what happened?

Edit: Never mind, just saw it. Very nice. And then she came back won the heat, awesome.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

flyers088 said:


> Is Phelps' dominance bad for swimmers, the sport? One brave soul thinks so
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/summer08/columns/story?columnist=forde_pat&id=3536399
> 
> I was wondering when the backlash would start. Gotta love a media that shoved him down our throats and now is getting ready to say it wasn't that big a deal and enough already.


That's the brave soul who had a historically bad touch at the end of the race tonight, no 

-smak-


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

mattack said:


> (Nobody ever answered my question about the leather gymnastics handprotector things or when the uneven bars moved to their current configuration.. just mentioning in case someone new to the thread sees this.)
> 
> But I have another question. I just read the Wikipedia page and it doesn't mention it. Why are the rings called "still rings"? The "still" part seems like it's superfluous. Did there used to be a different kind of rings they used?


they are 'still' because they really aren't supposed to swing back and forth much. I'm sure the leather handprotector things are for, well, protecting one's hands.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Very exciting race from Phelps last night.
That guy sure does know how to close a race.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Guess Tyson Gay is not completely healed from his injury.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> No world record for Phelps! He's an abject failure! Cancel all of his endorsements! Throw the bum out!


I was surprised Phelps didn't bring it up during the Spitz/Phelps interview. Yes Phelps tied the record for gold. But Spitz has the record for all 7 being world records.He just can't say 7 attempts/7 gold/7 wr.

NOT THAT PHELPS IS A FAILURE.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

That's right. Spitz is 7 and 7 for 7. 7 races, 7 gold medals, 7 world records. Phelps is only 6 and 7 for 7. That makes him the #1 loser in swimming history. I bet the second they took Spitz off camera, he got up and did the Tiger fist pump. "Yeah baby! I'm still Numero Uno!"




Yes, I'm being totally absurd.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The aerial shots of the women's marathon -- I *think* it's the marathon -- are stunning in HD.

Or maybe I'm just easily impressed.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Crap, there goes Deena Kastor (the best US chance for a medal in the women's marathon) -- out of the race with a foot problem.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

And there goes Tyson Gay -- didn't qualify for the 100m final.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

mattack said:


> (Nobody ever answered my question about the leather gymnastics handprotector things or when the uneven bars moved to their current configuration.. just mentioning in case someone new to the thread sees this.)
> 
> But I have another question. I just read the Wikipedia page and it doesn't mention it. Why are the rings called "still rings"? The "still" part seems like it's superfluous. Did there used to be a different kind of rings they used?


That did get answered in some thread. It happened when the moved the bars apart to allow swinging skills like the men.

Still rings was different that a now obsolete version where the rings were deliberately swinging called the flying rings. I can't find any confirmation if the flying rings were ever part of the olympics but the last NCAA champion was in 1961.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> The aerial shots of the women's marathon -- I *think* it's the marathon -- are stunning in HD.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just easily impressed.


It is stunning. I was just commenting in the other thread about how I had not seen a single video breakup in any of the wireless cameras, and that is an impressive achievement, even with the robustness of the new MPEG4 camera RF transmission systems. Someone (probably a lot of someones) has done an impressive job on RF transmission. Even on the bike race the other day in the rain, there were never any signal issues from the mobile cameras (like on the motorcycles, etc.).

And now the marathon though Beijing is indeed stunning in HD quality!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> It is stunning. I was just commenting in the other thread about how I had not seen a single video breakup in any of the wireless cameras, and that is an impressive achievement, even with the robustness of the new MPEG4 camera RF transmission systems. Someone (probably a lot of someones) has done an impressive job on RF transmission. Even on the bike race the other day in the rain, there were never any signal issues from the mobile cameras (like on the motorcycles, etc.).
> 
> And now the marathon though Beijing is indeed stunning in HD quality!


I've seen some breakup today from the women's marathon. But maybe it's something local to me?

Other than that, though, I don't think I have seen many if any issues like that. And I've watched a lot of events at this year's Olympics.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Figaro said:


> Are the other sports played by bikini clad women?


Along that line of thinking, and pardon me if I'm smeeking but I don't have time to read the entire Olympic thread(s), but if you are into ogling women you don't have to limit yourself to sports played in bikinis. For instance I quite enjoyed watching the Australia vs. Netherlands women's field hockey match the other day. Lots of hot blondes in tight-fitting sleeveless shirts and tight micro-skirts.

FIFA boss Sepp Blatter suggested women's soccer players should wear tighter, more revealing uniforms, but he got a lot of flak for suggesting that.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Nuts.. So close.. But no dice for Dara Torres.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Again, 0.01 second determines a winner! And it's NOT Dara Torres! ARGH! 

I say we nuke those dirty cheatin' Germans!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ah, Dara explains what happened in the 50m race -- "I shouldn't have filed my nails last night." 

That should settle the question once and for all. NO MORE 40-YEAR-OLD SWIMMERS! They suck! 



Just kidding. She's simply incredible. Three silvers at the age of 41. Wow.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Yeah baby... They did it. !!


Phelps gets the record!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Eight gold medals for Michael Phelps.

Ho hum.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah baby... They did it. !!
> 
> Phelps gets the record!


I was looking for this in HH, and kept wondering where where the ninja posts on the Olympics.

Let's hope the Phelps gives his team some credit along the way.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

cowboys2002 said:


> I was looking for this in HH, and kept wondering where where the ninja posts on the Olympics.
> 
> Let's hope the Phelps gives his team some credit along the way.


I'm sure he will continue to do so like he did previously.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ooh, Ian Thorpe didn't think Phelps could win seven, much less eight?

Eat your shorts, Thorpedo Boy!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

what an awesome 100M


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

9.69 seconds? Holy crap.

Any faster, and he'd be a wormhole.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Phelps with the 8 golds, 8 Olympic records, but only 7 world records.
What a slacker.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> 9.69 seconds? Holy crap.
> 
> Any faster, and he'd be a wormhole.


If he didn't ease up in the last 10 meters or so to celebrate, he would have been even faster.  Still, he blew away the field and made it look easy.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So who are the two young women with Michael Phelps' mother? Both sisters, or a sister and a girlfriend?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> So who are the two young women with Michael Phelps' mother? Both sisters, or a sister and a girlfriend?


sisters. (both of them).


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> If he didn't ease up in the last 10 meters or so to celebrate, he would have been even faster.  Still, he blew away the field and made it look easy.


I'm normally somewhat ok with showboating, but I really would have liked to have seen what kind of number Bolt could have put up if he had run through.



Graymalkin said:


> So who are the two young women with Michael Phelps' mother? Both sisters, or a sister and a girlfriend?


At least one was a sister (they interviewed the two of them on Outside the Lines); I only recognized one of them in the stands.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

serumgard said:


> I'm normally somewhat ok with showboating, but I really would have liked to have seen what kind of number Bolt could have put up if he had run through.
> 
> .


Yeah.. would have been cool. Still, deserved "showboating" on his behalf. But in a post race interview, it seemed he really cared about gold and that was it. So, once it was obvious he had it, why not celebrate.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah.. would have been cool. Still, deserved "showboating" on his behalf. But in a post race interview, it seemed he really cared about gold and that was it. So, once it was obvious he had it, why not celebrate.


Understandable, especially since he already had the record. My answer to your "why not celebrate" comment is because he'd be able to celebrate in about 3 seconds.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

serumgard said:


> I'm normally somewhat ok with showboating, but I really would have liked to have seen what kind of number Bolt could have put up if he had run through.


Yeah, what is the lower limit on the record? Is sub 9.6 possible?

Now the anticipation is revved way up for the 200. Will Michael Johnson's predication that Bolt will run faster than 19.32 prove prophetic?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Amusing factoid: the last time he had a chance to check -- Phelps had over 7600 'friends' requests on Facebook.

Jan


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

logic88 said:


> Yeah, what is the lower limit on the record? Is sub 9.6 possible?
> 
> Now the anticipation is revved way up for the 200. Will Michael Johnson's predication that Bolt will run faster than 19.32 prove prophetic?


I always found Ben Johnsons 9.79 as the ultimate proof that steroids work. He shaved .14 off the record over the course of two records and then no one broke that record clean for another 10+ years. Bolt's now shaved .05 off the record over 2 races and in the last one he probably could've had it down to 9.65 (just a guess). The record was at 9.92 in 1991, which means .23 (a little over 2%) has come off the record in 17 years. The same kind of progression would see us at 9.46 by 2025, but I think you'r right and that there is some limit on what the human body can do.

I hadn't heard Johnson's prediction, but I say there's no way it's going to happen. No one's come within 3/10 of a second since he broke that record. I remember watching that race and thinking it was the most amazing number I'd ever seen. I'd be amazed if we saw Johnson's record broken in the next decade at the least.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

serumgard said:


> I hadn't heard Johnson's prediction, but I say there's no way it's going to happen. No one's come within 3/10 of a second since he broke that record. I remember watching that race and thinking it was the most amazing number I'd ever seen. I'd be amazed if we saw Johnson's record broken in the next decade at the least.


Yeah, Bolt's personal best is only 19.67 so it would be a huge leap if he can shave more than 0.35 seconds off that. I had to look up the exact quote. I guess Johnson isn't exactly conceding his record, just preparing to do so.

"I'm ready to kiss it goodbye, if he keeps on doing what he is doing,'' Johnson said...

Also just saw this on the wire. Matt Emmons must be considered the anti-Phelps. Once is a freak occurrence but twice?! At least he has a gold model already.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Just as a comparison, in 1988 the 100m freestyle record in swimming was 48.42 seconds, and now is 47.05, a 2.83&#37; difference.

So for all the controversy about the new technology in swimming, the difference in the changes at the 100m length is only .5%.

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

vman41 said:


> Is that because the best players are in their late 20s and early 30s or that they generally don't fill out their tops? I'm impressed by how athletic they can be without looking muscle-bound.


I think it's mostly because they don't fill out their tops. 


Graymalkin said:


> 9.69 seconds? Holy crap.
> 
> Any faster, and he'd be a wormhole.





serumgard said:


> I'm normally somewhat ok with showboating, but I really would have liked to have seen what kind of number Bolt could have put up if he had run through.


Yeah, that was so amazing and disappointing at the same time. I couldn't believe how fast he ran and how easy he made it look, but at the same time, I was pissed that he eased up. He could have set a mark that might have stood for a long, long time.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Bolt's performance was amazing: smashing the world record while jogging in! I have a theory on why he did that. In top track and field events, you get paid a bonus for breaking the world record. Sergey Bubka was famous for raising the pole vault record one inch at a time. Bolt is a poor kid from Jamaica: he may be saving himself to actually make some money by doing his absolute best at meets that will pay him to do so. He told the interviewer the gold was good enough for him, and I believe it.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think it's mostly because they don't fill out their tops.
> 
> Yeah, that was so amazing and disappointing at the same time. I couldn't believe how fast he ran and how easy he made it look, but at the same time, I was pissed that he eased up. He could have set a mark that might have stood for a long, long time.


If a pro athlete "pulled up" like Bolt did, he would be fined. One would could call it shaving points in any another sport.

As for the showboating. It is just a shock after watching Phelps all week being humble, along with his mother. Then we see this spectacle. And yes it was, his mother was pushing people all over the place. And his interviews come off as arrogant.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I bet someone like Bolt could probably make a few bucks returning kicks in the NFL if he wanted to switch up his training.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

USAFSSO said:


> If a pro athlete "pulled up" like Bolt did, he would be fined. One would could call it shaving points in any another sport.


Nah, football players do it all the time. They race for the goal and when they get within 10-15 yards of the end zone if there's no one close they pull up and start showboating. Of course I can't remember what player it was, but I do remember a guy doing that and then fumbling the football. He wasn't on my team so I thought it was hilarious.

It was a bit disappointing to see Bolt pull up, but on the other hand, it was all about the gold and why risk injury running all out when you've already won?


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

serumgard said:


> I always found Ben Johnsons 9.79 as the ultimate proof that steroids work. He shaved .14 off the record over the course of two records and then no one broke that record clean for another 10+ years. Bolt's now shaved .05 off the record over 2 races and in the last one he probably could've had it down to 9.65 (just a guess). The record was at 9.92 in 1991, which means .23 (a little over 2%) has come off the record in 17 years. The same kind of progression would see us at 9.46 by 2025, but I think you'r right and that there is some limit on what the human body can do.
> 
> I hadn't heard Johnson's prediction, but I say there's no way it's going to happen. No one's come within 3/10 of a second since he broke that record. I remember watching that race and thinking it was the most amazing number I'd ever seen. I'd be amazed if we saw Johnson's record broken in the next decade at the least.


The olympic commentator (who I am sure was a former athlete but I don't recall the name) said it was the fastest track he had ever felt. If technology can keep improving, I think the times can as well. Assuming there is an athlete capable of taking advantage of the state of the art track


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> I bet someone like Bolt could probably make a few bucks returning kicks in the NFL if he wanted to switch up his training.


I doubt it. There have been a bunch of sprinters who tried to make it in the NFL, none of whom amounted to anything if they even made a team. cf Renaldo Nehemiah, Justin Gatlin and Ron Brown (who played HS football and even he was just mediocre)

There's a huge difference between running straight ahead for 10 seconds vs. catching a ball, picking a line and avoiding an onrush of 11 players.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm going to be a bad sport and go BOOOOO, CHINA!

They beat the Americans in womens beach volleyball. Not Walsh/May, though -- the other American team.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

The un-sexy team.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> I'm going to be a bad sport and go BOOOOO, CHINA!
> 
> They beat the Americans in womens beach volleyball. Not Walsh/May, though -- the other American team.


There was another American team? 

Seems every time I've turned on beach volleyball on TV, it's been Walsh/May.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I think Nicole Branagh is very attractive.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

lambertman said:


> I think Nicole Branagh is very attractive.


+1 - Any idea how old she is?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> I'm going to be a bad sport and go BOOOOO, CHINA!
> 
> They beat the Americans in womens beach volleyball. Not Walsh/May, though -- the other American team.


That was a bummer. I enjoyed watching it, though. The audience was going insane; I'd have a hard time playing in that energized environment if the rooting was for the other side.

The indoor women's volley ball game today (U.S. vs Poland) was also a fun game to watch.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Bettamojo5 said:


> +1 - Any idea how old she is?


29. Her teammate is 38.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Is it just me or did anyone else pick up on some animosity between Phelps and Spitz in the Costas interview after medal #7? There seemed to be an undercurrent there. Then when they won the 8th medal Piersol was digging at his eye with his "middle finger" pointing at the TV screen while they talked about Spitz. Looked like a private "F-U" to me. Anyway, I just get the feeling there was something _else_ going on there. Spitz came off as kind of bitter about it too. Not in what he said, but in that smirk on his face and some of his earlier comments. I'm probably reading it all wrong, but I found the whole exercise to be very awkward and uncomfortable... Anyone else pick up on any of that?


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

>Anyone else pick up on any of that?

nope.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

tem said:


> >Anyone else pick up on any of that?
> 
> nope.


+1. I thought Phelps and Spitz were both very respectful of the other.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Romania gets the gold in the women's floor exercise. And I think the Romanian girl deserved it -- she stuck every one of her landings perfectly. Sorry, Shawn!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Romania gets the gold in the women's floor exercise. And I think the Romanian girl deserved it -- she stuck every one of her landings perfectly. Sorry, Shawn!


yeah... Bummer for Shawn.. I was thinking USA would go 1-2 again, but this time with the order reversed.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

bareyb said:


> Anyone else pick up on any of that?


Missed all of that from what I saw. They seem to have a healthy respect for each other. This really seems to be the season to try and hate on Spitz.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Nah, football players do it all the time. They race for the goal and when they get within 10-15 yards of the end zone if there's no one close they pull up and start showboating. Of course I can't remember what player it was, but I do remember a guy doing that and then fumbling the football. He wasn't on my team so I thought it was hilarious.
> 
> It was a bit disappointing to see Bolt pull up, but on the other hand, it was all about the gold and why risk injury running all out when you've already won?


Years ago I heard a sprinter talking about the 100 meters. He (I think it may have been Carl Lewis) said something to the effect of, "the 100 is really an endurance race - it's a matter of which runner can keep accelerating the longest." The idea was that no one could continually accelerate for 100 meters. So whoever starts decelerating last wins.

But watching Bolt last night? I think he may be "the one". He looked to me completely capable of accelerating continuously for the entire 100 meters. As I understand it, if he does, he'd be the first ever.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Romania gets the gold in the women's floor exercise. And I think the Romanian girl deserved it -- she stuck every one of her landings perfectly. Sorry, Shawn!


Agreed with the results. Have a little issue with the vault.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

flyers088 said:


> Missed all of that from what I saw. They seem to have a healthy respect for each other.


Just a feeling I had and wanted to check it out with others. I was actually kind of bummed about it if there was some animosity. Doesn't seem like anyone else picked it up so that's a good thing. I'm old enough to have witnessed both Athletes win their Gold Medals. Mark Spitz is kind of a local hero around the Bay Area here and I'm glad the torch is being passed in a positive way. :up:


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

flyers088 said:


> Agreed with the results. Have a little issue with the vault.


Yep, Alicia should have won the bronze on the vault. Crazy score for the Chinese vault. How can you have a fall like that and win a medal? Gotta quote Bela "a rip off".


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yep, Alicia should have won the bronze on the vault. Crazy score for the Chinese vault. How can you have a fall like that and win a medal? Gotta quote Bela "a rip off".


I sort of agree but you do have to remember that the Chinese vault had a MUCH higher degree of difficulty.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I heard one of the commentator's say (Ato Bolden, I think), that the fastest speed a man has been clocked at was 27 mph by Dononvan Bailey back in 96 or 2000, and he estimated that Bolt may have hit 30. Any substantiation to this?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> I heard one of the commentator's say (Ato Bolden, I think), that the fastest speed a man has been clocked at was 27 mph by Dononvan Bailey back in 96 or 2000, and he estimated that Bolt may have hit 30. Any substantiation to this?


If you do the math his time averaged out to just over 23 mph. When Michael Johnson ran the 200m in 19.32 the final 100m was over 24 mph, and it's been said he hit 25 mph. I doubt very seriously that anyone hit 30.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> The un-sexy team.


I think Youngs/Branagh are sexier than Mays/Walsh by far. Don't find Mays/Walsh attractive at all, especially Walsh, and I'm usually a sucker for tall girls.


flyers088 said:


> Agreed with the results. Have a little issue with the vault.


I have a huge issue with the vault score. Regardless of the start value of the Chinese girl's vault, she still fell on her second one, and nearly stepped out on her first. No way she should have been in medal contention.


Philosofy said:


> I heard one of the commentator's say (Ato Bolden, I think), that the fastest speed a man has been clocked at was 27 mph by Dononvan Bailey back in 96 or 2000, and he estimated that Bolt may have hit 30. Any substantiation to this?


I'm not sure how you could substantiate it, but I think it's entirely possible, when you consider that Bolt really didn't have a great start, and appeared to still be accelerating until about the 85m mark. If he didn't hit 30, I'll bet he could have if he hadn't pulled up.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

BeanMeScot said:


> I sort of agree but you do have to remember that the Chinese vault had a MUCH higher degree of difficulty.


She landed on her knees. Degree of difficulty or not, that is a load of fail. The girl who won had two highly questionable landings as well. As usual in the Olympics, anything that is judged is always questionable.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

serumgard said:


> If you do the math his time averaged out to just over 23 mph. When Michael Johnson ran the 200m in 19.32 the final 100m was over 24 mph, and it's been said he hit 25 mph. I doubt very seriously that anyone hit 30.


That's average speed over the distance: I'm talking top speed, which even the top athletes can't maintain over 100 yards. (See the post about Carl Lewis saying the winner is the one who slows down the least.)


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think Youngs/Branagh are sexier than Mays/Walsh by far. Don't find Mays/Walsh attractive at all, especially Walsh, and I'm usually a sucker for tall girls.


Misty May's butt is a work of art and she seems like she is the good kind of crazy. Walsh is a little goofy but in a cute way so just get me a ladder and I am in!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

No matter what top speed he reached, how great of a name does he have for being "World's Fastest Man"?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> IDon't find Mays/Walsh attractive at all, especially Walsh, and I'm usually a sucker for tall girls.


To each his (or her) own.

Personally, I think Kerri Walsh is by far the most attractive athlete, period.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> To each his (or her) own.
> 
> Personally, I think Kerri Walsh is by far the most attractive athlete, period.


Seriously? Total butterface.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Seriously? Total butterface.


Could not disagree more. She's absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> To each his (or her) own.
> 
> Personally, I think Kerri Walsh is by far the most attractive athlete, period.


you mean most attractive U.S. female beach volleyball player at the olympics? Or the most attractive of ALL athletes, all sports, all countries, in the Olypmics or not?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> you mean most attractive U.S. female beach volleyball player at the olympics? Or the most attractive of ALL athletes, all sports, all countries, in the Olypmics or not?


Both.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Could not disagree more. She's absolutely gorgeous...


Really?


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Could not disagree more. She's absolutely gorgeous...


She's your daughter, right?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Really?


Really. Try this site...


efilippi said:


> She's your daughter, right?


Hardly. That's not quite how I feel about her...let's just say that I'm jealous of Casey...

What I don't understand is all the people who fawn over Rachel Wacholder (another US beach player). I just don't see it.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Really. Try this site...
> 
> Hardly. That's not quite how I feel about her...let's just say that I'm jealous of Casey...
> 
> What I don't understand is all the people who fawn over Rachel Wacholder (another US beach player). I just don't see it.


Did you find Blossom hot too?


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know about the rest of you, and I'm not saying he hasn't done fantastic things, but enough about Michael Phelps. You'd think he was the only one competing at the Olympics after the last couple of days of interview coverage.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

OK, now who's this glamour puss doing women's pole vault for the Russians?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

mrdbdigital said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, and I'm not saying he hasn't done fantastic things, but enough about Michael Phelps. You'd think he was the only one competing at the Olympics after the last couple of days of interview coverage.


You sir, are a communist. And not one of those Chinese communists, because I think they love him. You're a "Un-Americans Committee Communist".  You might want to check out this thread.

Oh, and since I'm linking to the other Olympic threads, might as well throw up a few new ones:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=402709

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=402736

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=402637


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Uh oh, Misty May's got a cough and fever! 

But they still put the Brazilians away in the first set. Can she hold on and get the second set, too?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Props to Kobe and Lebron for going out and rooting for other Americans playing. I don't remember the basketball team doing that in Athens.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Uh oh, Misty May's got a cough and fever!
> 
> But they still put the Brazilians away in the first set. Can she hold on and get the second set, too?


That's what the Chinese are telling us. In reality she can't breathe in the Beijing air.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Brazilians giving them more trouble in set 2... 

Dad giving Misty a hard time on camera.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Props to Kobe and Lebron for going out and rooting for other Americans playing. I don't remember the basketball team doing that in Athens.


Yup. This year, I think the team believes that getting into the spirit of the Olympics is important to success at the Olympics. 2004 was a wakeup call to them.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> Really. Try this site...


Totally agree with DevdogAZ. She's average at best.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Wow. Even when she's sick, Misty is still better than everybody else, except maybe her partner. 

Now go get some sleep, girl! And some chicken soup!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

AJRitz said:


> Years ago I heard a sprinter talking about the 100 meters. He (I think it may have been Carl Lewis) said something to the effect of, "the 100 is really an endurance race - it's a matter of which runner can keep accelerating the longest." The idea was that no one could continually accelerate for 100 meters. So whoever starts decelerating last wins.
> 
> But watching Bolt last night? I think he may be "the one". He looked to me completely capable of accelerating continuously for the entire 100 meters. As I understand it, if he does, he'd be the first ever.


I think that's because he's really a 200 runner, and only took up the 100 in the last year.

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> Wow. Even when she's sick, Misty is still better than everybody else, except maybe her partner.


She is the best, but i'm kinda sick of them asking them everytime who's the best player.

If there was such a thing as one on one Volleyball it'd be a good question.

Why does it matter who's best on a 2 man team? Especially when team's are put together with 2 people that have different capabilities

Walsh - Blocker/Spiker
May - Setter and defense

-smak-

PS. I think Walsh is hot


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

H'mm, one-on-one volleyball. How exactly would that work?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

BeanMeScot said:


> I sort of agree but you do have to remember that the Chinese vault had a MUCH higher degree of difficulty.


That's true, but it should be risk/reward. If you pull off a great routine you get a boost because of the difficulty. If you fall it shouldn't matter how hard it was, that was your decision.

Taking it to the extreme, should she say i'm going to do 50 flips, and they give her a difficulty of 16, and then she walks up and touches the horse, and wins because she got a 16 + 0.

It's like a par 5 over water in golf. Some go for it in 2, and can get an easy chance for a birdie, and some lay up and have a harder shot at birdie. If the guy going for it hits it in the water, they don't say, ok, no penalty, your shot was harder.

-smak-


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Yup. This year, I think the team believes that getting into the spirit of the Olympics is important to success at the Olympics. 2004 was a wakeup call to them.


This is the first basketball team since the NBA players have participated that showed any kind of interest in the Olympic spirit. It didn't make any kind of difference in '92, '96 or '00.

I do agree that it's nice to see these guys soaking it in though. Better than them holing up in their hotel rooms like the '92 squad famously did. Then again, the cynic in me wouldn't be surprised if that's a mandate from Herr Stern telling them they need to get out in front of the cameras for the biggest market in the world.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

where did they place in 2000? did they win gold?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> where did they place in 2000? did they win gold?


Yes, although it was the first time there was any legitimate danger of them losing. The Lithuanians missed a 3 at the buzzer that would've beaten the U.S. in the semifinals.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

serumgard said:


> Yes, although it was the first time there was any legitimate danger of them losing. The Lithuanians missed a 3 at the buzzer that would've beaten the U.S. in the semifinals.


k.. For some reason, I thought they didn't do well in 2000 either. But 2004 was when they really hit the skids, so to speak. They didn't do nearly as well as is expected from a team full of NBA pros. And I think just general attitude had a lot to do with it. I think they got complacent. Then they got a reality check.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> k.. For some reason, I thought they didn't do well in 2000 either. But 2004 was when they really hit the skids, so to speak. They didn't do nearly as well as is expected from a team full of NBA pros. And I think just general attitude had a lot to do with it. I think they got complacent. Then they got a reality check.


I don't the the U.S. were even the favorites in '04. That was the year that Jason Whitlock wrote a column on ESPN's Page 2 saying that if you didn't root for the U.S. basketball team (which a lot of people weren't doing because of the complacency/attitude), then you were a racist.

By the standards that had been set in '92 and '96, 2000 was a bad year; it was the first time they'd won a game by fewer than 10 points.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

2008 is way better. Playing well. And the competition at the international level gets better and better. I think everyone ought to be really happy with them this year all around. Both on the court and off of it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

serumgard said:


> This is the first basketball team since the NBA players have participated that showed any kind of interest in the Olympic spirit. It didn't make any kind of difference in '92, '96 or '00.
> 
> I do agree that it's nice to see these guys soaking it in though. Better than them holing up in their hotel rooms like the '92 squad famously did. Then again, the cynic in me wouldn't be surprised if that's a mandate from Herr Stern telling them they need to get out in front of the cameras for the biggest market in the world.


I think a lot of it has to do with the way the team was put together. Jerry Colangelo was made head of USA Basketball and he essentially put the team together two years ago. This is the third summer they're playing together, and they've known from the get go what would be expected of them, what sacrifices they'd have to make, etc. It's also nice that these players seem to really relish the chance to represent their country, as opposed to the 2004 team, which essentially viewed it as their birthright to play in the Olympics by virtue of being the best players on the planet.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

May/Walsh match is just starting here. I'm totally confused. They said that Misty May is the winningest beach volleyball player of all time, with 102 victories. Kerri Walsh is second, with 99. Then in the next sentence they said that they're undefeated in their last 106 matches.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think a lot of it has to do with the way the team was put together. Jerry Colangelo was made head of USA Basketball and he essentially put the team together two years ago. This is the third summer they're playing together, and they've known from the get go what would be expected of them, what sacrifices they'd have to make, etc. It's also nice that these players seem to really relish the chance to represent their country, as opposed to the 2004 team, which essentially viewed it as their birthright to play in the Olympics by virtue of being the best players on the planet.


IMO they should've gone to that model after the 2000 Olympics, or at the very least after the '02 World Championships. At that point it was obvious that the U.S.'s method of selecting players (i.e., who are the 5 best forwards, 5 best guards and 2 best centers in the NBA?) wasn't going to get the job done anymore.

If I recall correctly, there was also something to be said for the coaching (or lack thereof) of the '04 team. Brown continued his habit of treating young players like crap, so Stoudamire, LeBron and Carmelo averaged a *total *of 25.4 minutes per game (and the 3 combined for a total of 5 minutes in the semifinal loss against Argentina). I'd like to believe if those 3 had gotten a little more playing time the results would've been different, but we'll never know.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

serumgard said:


> IMO they should've gone to that model after the 2000 Olympics, or at the very least after the '02 World Championships. At that point it was obvious that the U.S.'s method of selecting players (i.e., who are the 5 best forwards, 5 best guards and 2 best centers in the NBA?) wasn't going to get the job done anymore.
> 
> If I recall correctly, there was also something to be said for the coaching (or lack thereof) of the '04 team. Brown continued his habit of treating young players like crap, so Stoudamire, LeBron and Carmelo averaged a *total *of 25.4 minutes per game (and the 3 combined for a total of 5 minutes in the semifinal loss against Argentina). I'd like to believe if those 3 had gotten a little more playing time the results would've been different, but we'll never know.


Not to mention that putting the team together only a month or so before the games doesn't really allow them time to gel. Instead, it was just a showcase of streetball skillz.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Looks like the judges jobbed Nastia to give the women's uneven bars gold medal to He Kexin, who clearly had more mistakes (and more obvious ones, too). That sucks.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Looks like the judges jobbed Nastia to give the women's uneven bars gold medal to He Kexin, who clearly had more mistakes (and more obvious ones, too). That sucks.


Why would they bother changing their biases from the vault? 

Thus concludes my "arguing about gymnastics" career.
I am hoping to work in an "arguing about trampoline" segment before the Olympics are over.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tem said:


> I'm sure the leather handprotector things are for, well, protecting one's hands.


BTW, I wasn't asking what they were for -- I was asking if they were 'new' (last 10-20 years at the very most I would guess).. or if I was just being unobservant previously.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Looks like the judges jobbed Nastia to give the women's uneven bars gold medal to He Kexin, who clearly had more mistakes (and more obvious ones, too). That sucks.


There was controversy in the gymnastics judging. I'm shocked!

They need to have a separate Olympic games for judged athletic events (they're not sports if an athlete has no retribution against a judge's mistake). Figure skating, gymastics, ice dancing, diving, that X-games crap they're putting in, boxing...put them in the "Buy a Gold Medal Games".


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Why would they bother changing their biases from the vault?
> 
> Thus concludes my "arguing about gymnastics" career.
> I am hoping to work in an "arguing about trampoline" segment before the Olympics are over.


How about this: I'll contend that trampoline should not be an Olympic sport. You have to argue the opposite.

Discuss.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

serumgard said:


> How about this: I'll contend that trampoline should not be an Olympic sport. You have to argue the opposite.
> 
> Discuss.


No.
I can't even come up with a witty comeback for that.
I'd rather see Olympic Freeze Tag.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> May/Walsh match is just starting here. I'm totally confused. They said that Misty May is the winningest beach volleyball player of all time, with 102 victories. Kerri Walsh is second, with 99. Then in the next sentence they said that they're undefeated in their last 106 matches.


102 and 99 are the number of tournaments they have each won in their careers. There are multiple 'matches' in a tourney. They haven't lost a match in a tournament in the last year, thus the 106 straight wins. The last match they lost was a year ago to Elaine and Nicole (the US team that lost a couple of days ago.)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

how different is trampoline from gymnastics. girl in leotard flying through the air, twisting and flipping and spinning. Doing it from a piece of equipment that allows them to.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

How old do you have to lie about being in order to compete in the the trampoline competition? 

Jeebus, if that girl is 16 I am 12!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The problem with the uneven bars wasn't the tie-breaker procedure. It was that there was a tie to begin with!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> The problem with the uneven bars wasn't the tie-breaker procedure. It was that there was a tie to begin with!


well, some people would argue a tie is OK. Just give out two golds. Like they used to.

I dunno what to make of it. I can't really judge which is better. Obviously, it's nice to have the American and home town girl win. But that's just homerism. And obviously, the NBC broadcasters are gonna play into homerism and tell you that she got screwed. The China broadcasters will say their girl won and that it was clear. People from other countries? My guess is that they don't care one way or the other and simply show the result as the result and don't comment on it.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Trampoline is an Olympic sport! They are cutting Baseball (because MLB won't let MLB players play in the Olympics) and Softball (because the Americans are too dominant) but will continue to have trampoline?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Trampoline is really a sport? Oh ****!


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Jeeters said:


> The indoor women's volley ball game today (U.S. vs Poland) was also a fun game to watch.


The Poland team was great to watch. Too bad they are out now.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Anyone see the wacky US/China baseball game?
Probably not, so...anyone see the highlights from the US/China baseball game?

A bunch of hit batters, including the US' (property of the Indians) Matt LaPorta getting hit in the head after a US baserunner mowed down China's catcher, which tore the catcher's ACL.

Later in the game, a different baserunner ran down the backup China catcher, which created a big hubbub. China's manager (who is an American) got ejected.

Then in the final inning said backup catcher hit a homer, closing the gap to a slim 9-1 US advantage, which was the final score. The idiot ran the bases (the entire way) with his fist in the air, index finger extended.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> 102 and 99 are the number of tournaments they have each won in their careers. There are multiple 'matches' in a tourney. They haven't lost a match in a tournament in the last year, thus the 106 straight wins. The last match they lost was a year ago to Elaine and Nicole (the US team that lost a couple of days ago.)


Thanks, that makes sense. They could have been more clear about that.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Anyone see the wacky US/China baseball game?
> Probably not, so...anyone see the highlights from the US/China baseball game?
> 
> A bunch of hit batters, including the US' (property of the Indians) Matt LaPorta getting hit in the head after a US baserunner mowed down China's catcher, which tore the catcher's ACL.
> ...


Yeah.. saw it.. Not sure why you are so mad at the Chinese guy who hit a solo shot, though. I mean, he hit a home run against off an American pitcher in the Olympics in front of the home crowd. China isn't exactly a hot bed of baseball, so this is sort of a "big deal" to him.

Really, no harm, no foul. Let the guy enjoy a moment of glory in his own way.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah.. saw it.. Not sure why you are so mad at the Chinese guy who hit a solo shot, though. I mean, he hit a home run against off an American pitcher in the Olympics in front of the home crowd. China isn't exactly a hot bed of baseball, so this is sort of a "big deal" to him.
> 
> Really, no harm, no foul. Let the guy enjoy a moment of glory in his own way.


People made a big deal out of Bolt celebrating his 100m win.
Hitting a homer to cut the gap to 8 in baseball and celebrating like you just won the World Series is some piss poor sportsmanship.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah.. saw it.. Not sure why you are so mad at the Chinese guy who hit a solo shot, though.


The index finger is what would tee me off. What was he trying to signify there, that they scored one run or there was still only one out?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Thanks, that makes sense. They could have been more clear about that.


As a team, Misty and Kerri have won 96 tournaments together. The next highest number by a women's team is 33 wins.

The great Beach Volleyball Database site has lots of numbers about beach records, player bios, etc.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Hitting a homer to cut the gap to 8 in baseball and celebrating like you just won the World Series is some piss poor sportsmanship.


Poor sportsmanship or simply justifiable glee at having avoided a shut-out, hitting a homer for the home crowd. Seems pretty ordinary, to me.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Yeah.. saw it.. Not sure why you are so mad at the Chinese guy who hit a solo shot, though. I mean, he hit a home run against off an American pitcher in the Olympics in front of the home crowd. China isn't exactly a hot bed of baseball, so this is sort of a "big deal" to him.
> 
> Really, no harm, no foul. Let the guy enjoy a moment of glory in his own way.


+1 to the 'poor sportsmanship' comments.

That's not the way things are done in baseball. You don't showboat as you run the bases.

Jan


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> +1 to the 'poor sportsmanship' comments.
> 
> That's not the way things are done in baseball. You don't showboat as you run the bases.


Meh.
In college, we would have just cheered, "It just doesn't matter! It just doesn't matter!"

He better keep his head up if he plays Team USA again, however. Kind of a self-correcting thing.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'll say meh, too it too. It's some guy from China. A country with little baseball past/experience/knowledge. The only reason they are in the Olympic tournament is cause China is hosting the games. This guy gets a home run off an American. A home run is a "big deal" in baseball, right? I mean, yeah, when you are down 9-0 and it's the last inning, it doesn't matter. But it's still a HOME RUN! Woo hoo.

This isn't a MLB game. It's China playing the USA in the Olympics. In THIS context, I think it's OK to do what he did. Really, what goes on in normal baseball doesn't matter quite as much in this case. We are talking about a country where fans at the venue are asking journalists for autographs. (trying to find the story I read yesterday, but can't)

I'm gonna give this guy a pass. In fact, I'm happy for the kid.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

That sketch (skit?) with Aaron Rogers (of the NFL Giants) and Sanya Richards (competing in the 400m race), who are both from UTexas and now engaged, was kinda cute.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Can anybody figure out what dropping the 2nd best score in gymnastics as a tiebreaker has to do with awarding the best gymnast?

It doesn't make sense.

-smak-


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

smak said:


> Can anybody figure out what dropping the 2nd best score in gymnastics as a tiebreaker has to do with awarding the best gymnast?
> 
> It doesn't make sense.
> 
> -smak-


I dunno.. But they already gave that award to Nastia Luken when she won the individual all around.


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

smak said:


> Can anybody figure out what dropping the 2nd best score in gymnastics as a tiebreaker has to do with awarding the best gymnast?
> 
> It doesn't make sense.
> 
> -smak-


One would think that *restoring* the lowest score would make more sense by giving more datapoints rather than fewer.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Lolo Jones is the prettiest woman of all the athletes.

Damn, it was hard watching her after the race though, what an enormous disappointment.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Wow, Natalie du Toit is pretty amazing...

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/21/sports/olympics/21swim.html?hp

"Arguably none of the competitors had it as tough as Natalie du Toit of South Africa, who must keep her stroke balanced using just one leg. Du Toit, who had her left leg amputated below the knee seven years ago after a car accident, was the first amputee to qualify for an Olympics."


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

MickeS said:


> Lolo Jones is the prettiest woman of all the athletes.
> 
> Damn, it was hard watching her after the race though, what an enormous disappointment.


+1, she is really pretty. That sucks what happened, it looks like she was going to win.

-smak-


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

bluetex said:


> One would think that *restoring* the lowest score would make more sense by giving more datapoints rather than fewer.


Bingo, that makes much more sense.

And what if it was still a tie after they do more deletions? Do they get down to 1 score?

Plus the fact, that in my opinion the person with the more steady scores should win, over the person with the high scores and lower scores.

For example, I think if one girl got 9.3, 9.3 and 9.3 and one girl got 9.5, 9.3 and 9.1, the one with the 3 9.3's should win.

-smak-


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Lolo Jones is the prettiest woman of all the athletes.
> 
> Damn, it was hard watching her after the race though, what an enormous disappointment.


Maybe I missed something, but why was NBC more concerned with the 7th place finisher versus the winner, especially when the winner was also an American? They spent all this time focusing on Lolo Jones and completely ignored Dawn Harper.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

RBlount said:


> Maybe I missed something, but why was NBC more concerned with the 7th place finisher versus the winner, especially when the winner was also an American? They spent all this time focusing on Lolo Jones and completely ignored Dawn Harper.


Pretty and personable woman, hard-luck story, moment of triumph comes crashing down. They prefer great theater to actual achievement.

I couldn't help but notice that Dawn Harper had incredibly white and perfect teeth. Killer smile there. Also very bubbly. And curvy. Give her more screen time!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Shawn Johnson is cute and talented and only 16 yet and we're all proud of her yada.

However, she is a terrible interview. Just sayin'.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

smak said:


> Can anybody figure out what dropping the 2nd best score in gymnastics as a tiebreaker has to do with awarding the best gymnast?
> 
> It doesn't make sense.
> 
> -smak-


Especially since the tie break (as described) guarentees (mathmatically) that you're giving the gold to the gymnist who got the worst individual score* [but not neccesarily also the best individual score]. 
*(After the normal hi/low values are discarded).

That seems backwards.

(Drop the lowest remaining score from each, see who's score in higher. Um the one who'd received the lowest remaining mark before you dumped their worst scores?)

I do kind of wonder what the tie-break algorithms switches to if you can't generate a winner by progressivly eliminating lowest scores. [Like if their scores were: 1) 9.1, 9.0, 9.0, 9.1, 8.9 and 2) 9.0, 8.9, 9.1, 9.1, 9.0]


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> That sketch (skit?) with Aaron Rogers (of the NFL Giants) and Sanya Richards (competing in the 400m race), who are both from UTexas and now engaged, was kinda cute.


Interesting you should say that. My wife and I looked at each other and said "That was the biggest waste of time we've ever seen." If they had actually raced, it may have been interesting, but as it was, :down:


MickeS said:


> Lolo Jones is the prettiest woman of all the athletes.
> 
> Damn, it was hard watching her after the race though, what an enormous disappointment.


Totally agree.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

If they had given Nastia a co-gold, it would've made things so much easier when they eventually have to take He's gold back (when it's proven she's really nine).


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

lambertman said:


> Shawn Johnson is cute and talented and only 16 yet and we're all proud of her yada.
> 
> However, she is a terrible interview. Just sayin'.


Totally agree. Reminds me of Kerri Strug.

Can't expect our Olympic athletes to be polished speakers, though. You know, because they're really busy _training for the Olympics._


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I got Sanya Richards' NFL boyfriend's name wrong -- it's Aaron Ross, not Aaron Rogers. My apologies.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

lambertman said:


> Shawn Johnson is cute and talented and only 16 yet and we're all proud of her yada.
> 
> However, she is a terrible interview. Just sayin'.


How many 16 year olds would be a GOOD interview? ... let alone the ones not studying television because they're in the gym 14 hours a day ...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

RBlount said:


> Maybe I missed something, but why was NBC more concerned with the 7th place finisher versus the winner, especially when the winner was also an American? They spent all this time focusing on Lolo Jones and completely ignored Dawn Harper.


Yeah, I felt bad for the winner, but like Graymalkin points out, Jones was a better story.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

The biggest waste of time is when NBC keeps showing stories about the Chinese hurdler who had to pull out due to his injured achilles. 
I must have seen at least 3 slightly different versions of the exact same story shown by now.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Does NBCOlympics.com not show video of an event until they've aired it on the TV network? I just went there to watch/read about


Spoiler



Usain Bolt breaking the world record in the 200m, but all they had is a story and video of him in the semis.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

They hold back a handful of sports for TV exclusivity: swimming, track, boxing, beach vb and gymnastics. Video usually goes up the day after on those.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

lambertman said:


> They hold back a handful of sports for TV exclusivity: swimming, track, boxing, beach vb and gymnastics. Video usually goes up the day after on those.


So even though I already know the results, I won't be able to see it until tonight?


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Exactly. They did the same thing with all the individual gymnastics routines as well. I didnt care but my wife was upset that she saw the results of all the women's events the morning before seeing it in prime time. I had to remind her yet again that Beijing is a good 15 hours ahead of us and that not everything was going to be live like NBC had last week.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

DevDog:


Spoiler



awfulannouncing.blogspot.com has the clip, but you'd better hurry.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

smak said:


> Can anybody figure out what dropping the 2nd best score in gymnastics as a tiebreaker has to do with awarding the best gymnast?
> 
> It doesn't make sense.


It's the lamest tie-breaker ever. As far as I can see, it sets down the gymnast for whom the judges have reached consensus about the quality of the performance, and rewards the one for whom the judges are most in disagreement. Or am I missing something?

Jan


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> awfulannouncing.blogspot.com has the clip, but you'd better hurry.


unless the German network files a NOI, that is ...


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

lambertman said:


> DevDog:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Still on cbc.ca here.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

smak said:


> Can anybody figure out what dropping the 2nd best score in gymnastics as a tiebreaker has to do with awarding the best gymnast?


They don't. It confused me as well - the rules (available at http://www.fedintgym.com/rules/ - look under "Technical Regulations", then "English") are probably an English translation of the French rules.

Apparently, what the "execution score" judges do is, instead of counting down from 10, they simply "score" the amount of deductions. A gymnast's execution score is taken by throwing out the high and low deductions, averaging the other four, and then subtracting this from 10. As written, the tiebreaker is to "average the three lowest of the four counted _deductions_", not the three lowest _scores_.
The way the tiebreaker works for the individual event finals (except vault) is:
1. Execution score (which is the average of the gymnast's second through fifth-highest execution scores)
2. Average of the gymnast's second, third, and fourth-highest execution scores
3. Average of the gymnast's second and third-highest execution scores
4. Second-highest execution score
5. Highest execution score (the "high score" that was thrown out)
6. Lowest execution score (the "low score" that was thrown out)

For vault, the first tiebreaker is the gymnast's best vault, followed by a repeat of the other tiebreaker, but in this case the (for example) "fourth-best score" is the average of the first vault's fourth-best score and the second vault's fourth-best score (as opposed to, say, the fourth-best average of the two from the same judge).

(I can't remember exactly what the all-around tiebreaker is, but I think it's that they throw out each gymnast's worst event score, and keep throwing out scores from lowest to highest (i.e. best 5 scores, then best 4, and so on up to the best single score), then if still tied, take the execution scores, and if those are tied as well, throw those out one by one from lowest to highest.)

-- Don


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

thank you nbcolympics.com for spoiling your own tv network's prime time coverage 

My own fault for assuming they wouldn't.


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

Marco said:


> thank you nbcolympics.com for spoiling your own tv network's prime time coverage
> 
> My own fault for assuming they wouldn't.


NBC has been doing this since the Olympics started. If you want to watch the coverage untainted you can't visit any internet news sites, listen to any radio, watch any local or national news, etc. until the coverage airs. This is standard operating procedure for any sports event that isn't airing live; Olympics, Tour De France, World Cup, etc.

Luckily the all news radio station I listen to, WTOP, plays a warning sounder before reporting any results in case you don't want to know and you can turn down the sound for 30sec-1min and not hear it by accident.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> So even though I already know the results, I won't be able to see it until tonight?


I think it's because their exclusive rights go away once they have shown the footage on their own sources a certain number of times, or within a certain time period. Something like that. I know that's why they avoided showing some stuff live if it's not in prime time, because then other news outlets can't use the footage.
Probably similar rules with regards to online content these days.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

mcb08 said:


> Still on cbc.ca here.


Gone.

The blogspot.com one is still there.



Spoiler



simply amazing. How can you win by so much in such a short race. This time he even leaned towards the tape!

And it was into a headwind



-smak-


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

smak said:


> Gone.
> 
> The blogspot.com one is still there.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Look at how much taller he is than his competitors. He's the tallest world-class sprinter anyone's ever seen. Every time he takes another stride he picks up more ground than anyone else. I'm really curious if this ushers in an era of grooming taller athletes to become sprinters.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I wonder what time NBC plans to air the men's 200M in the east coast/central feed. I have a 6:45 PM haircut. I probably won't be home until after 7:30 (probably between 7:30 and 7:45). I hope I don't miss it as it originally airs on NBC.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I wonder what time NBC plans to air the men's 200M in the east coast/central feed. I have a 6:45 PM haircut. I probably won't be home until after 7:30 (probably between 7:30 and 7:45). I hope I don't miss it as it originally airs on NBC.


Plan on about 10 minutes before NBC goes off the air. You'll be fine.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I wonder what time NBC plans to air the men's 200M in the east coast/central feed. I have a 6:45 PM haircut. I probably won't be home until after 7:30 (probably between 7:30 and 7:45). I hope I don't miss it as it originally airs on NBC.


Schedule a recording at tivo.com? Or do you have the Series 1 still?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Misty & Kerri are live at 11 east/10 central, so probably right before that.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MickeS said:


> Schedule a recording at tivo.com? Or do you have the Series 1 still?


Still a Series 1.

But if Serumgard is right, I will be all set. Just as long as they don't air it in the first hour, I am cool.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> But if Serumgard is right, I will be all set. Just as long as they don't air it in the first hour, I am cool.


Let's put it this way:
They showed the 100 meter final on tape delay, and didn't air it until around 11 pm Eastern, Saturday night.
I expect similar treatment of the 200m tonight.

What you need to do is have somebody call you as Costas is running through tonight's lineup at the top of the show ... he'll probably tip NBC's hand as to when it will be on.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Marco said:


> Let's put it this way:
> They showed the 100 meter final on tape delay, and didn't air it until around 11 pm Eastern, Saturday night.
> I expect similar treatment of the 200m tonight.
> 
> What you need to do is have somebody call you as Costas is running through tonight's lineup at the top of the show ... he'll probably tip NBC's hand as to when it will be on.


I'm sure I'll be OK. But thanks for additional reassurance.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Marco said:


> thank you nbcolympics.com for spoiling your own tv network's prime time coverage
> 
> My own fault for assuming they wouldn't.


Hell, the prime time footage spoils there own show. The stopped doing it but they used to have the video monitors behind Jim Lampley showing coverage. At least twice the showed clips of the ending of stuff they were still covering during the show. The one I still recall is them showing the medal ceremony for the Men's road race while they were still showing the race itself.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

smak said:


> Gone.
> 
> The blogspot.com one is still there.
> 
> ...


I can still see it. Interesting. I wonder if it's blocked for viewing outside of Canada?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes, it is blocked by order of the IOC.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

lambertman said:


> DevDog:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks, I watched it there. Simply amazing.


Marco said:


> Let's put it this way:
> They showed the 100 meter final on tape delay, and didn't air it until around 11 pm Eastern, Saturday night.
> I expect similar treatment of the 200m tonight.
> 
> What you need to do is have somebody call you as Costas is running through tonight's lineup at the top of the show ... he'll probably tip NBC's hand as to when it will be on.


Or they've been having little bugs on screen that will say "Usain Bolt in 26 minutes" or something like that. I'm sure there will be plenty of notice and that NBC will milk it for all its worth before they actually show it.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Thanks, I watched it there. Simply amazing.


I still think the 100m trumps it with him pulling up at the end. The more I think about it the more annoyed I am because, as I said earlier, I really would've liked to see how low he could've put the number (one of his teammates estimated 9.62).


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

crowtoo said:


> NBC has been doing this since the Olympics started. If you want to watch the coverage untainted you can't visit any internet news sites, listen to any radio, watch any local or national news, etc. until the coverage airs. This is standard operating procedure for any sports event that isn't airing live; Olympics, Tour De France, World Cup, etc.
> 
> Luckily the all news radio station I listen to, WTOP, plays a warning sounder before reporting any results in case you don't want to know and you can turn down the sound for 30sec-1min and not hear it by accident.
> 
> ...


I really didn't think about this until I saw this, because spoiling the outcome doesn't really bother me. But I was in at lunch today and the restaurant - not a sports bar anything, just your typical coney island style restaurant - had the TV on sports center. The sound wasn't really loud enough for anyone to hear a "if you don't want to see the outcome turn away" warning, but they were showing the results of the 200m. And not really in a way that you could avoid if you were looking at the TV.

Imagine you went through the effort of avoiding all spoilers and you go to lunch and see the results because you glanced at the TV (believe me, glancing at the TV would've spoiled it for you). I can understand how some could be pissed.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

NBC is about to show the 200M. Can't wait. ( even if I know the result)


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> NBC is about to show the 200M. Can't wait. ( even if I know the result)


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Bolt is simply amazing! It will be interesting to see how the DQ's shape out.

I'd love to see Bolt run the 400.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> Bolt is simply amazing! It will be interesting to see how the DQ's shape out.
> 
> I'd love to see Bolt run the 400.


totally amazing.

Wins the 100 and 200 for the first time since 1984 when Carl Lewis did it in Los Angeles. Broke the WR both times, including Michael Johnson's amazing record from 1996 in Atlanta.

relaxed. clowns around. enjoys himself. Backs it up on the track in a MAJOR way.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lambertman said:


> They hold back a handful of sports for TV exclusivity: swimming, track, boxing, beach vb and gymnastics. Video usually goes up the day after on those.


and weird, last night NBC Nightly News spoiled the gymnasics event.

I also was spoiled last week by the crawl at the bottom of the World Series of Poker... ARGH.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Still a Series 1.
> 
> But if Serumgard is right, I will be all set. Just as long as they don't air it in the first hour, I am cool.


They also do the late night rerun of most of the prime time coverage. (Sometimes it's not as long of a time block, so I'm not sure if they compress it, or just cut it off.. I hope they edit it.)


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NBC coverage hasn't started here yet, but I don't really care about spoilers on the track stuff else I wouldn't be reading this thread So did they run the 200 in the pouring rain? I'm watching the Canadian station and they just showed the bronze medal Beach Volleyball game and the women's 20k walk and in both it looked like the rain was really coming down hard. Only bummer is the Canadian station isn't in HD.

Can't wait for Misty and Kerri to play! I hope the rain doesn't give them trouble.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> So did they run the 200 in the pouring rain?


The 200m was run about 12 hours ago. So no rain.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Hmm...U.S. team in white in driving rain? My decision to go to sleep may need to be reconsidered. 

Can someone explain why the May-Treanor/Walsh is the #1 team in the world but the 2nd seeded team?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I remember hearing that they seeded China #1 since they were the host country. No other reason than because they were the hosts.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

serumgard said:


> Can someone explain why the May-Treanor/Walsh is the #1 team in the world but the 2nd seeded team?


Because FIVB (the international volleyball federation) has a rule for Olympic seeding that says that if the host country's top team is seeded anywhere in the top six, it automatically becomes the number one seed.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Because FIVB (the international volleyball federation) has a rule for Olympic seeding that says that if the host country's top team is seeded anywhere in the top six, it automatically becomes the number one seed.


wow ... that's almost as stupid as the gymastics tiebreaker rule.

Let's go May & Walsh !


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well crap, the Canadian station keeps taking commercial breaks while play continues. Missed 4 points the first time and 10 points the second time


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

tem said:


> wow ... that's almost as stupid as the gymastics tiebreaker rule.
> 
> Let's go May & Walsh !


it doesn't really matter, though. They all still go through pool play. I don't think being number one seed gets you any break/advantage.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Well crap, the Canadian station keeps taking commercial breaks while play continues. Missed 4 points the first time and 10 points the second time


And people say NBC sucks.. 

We haven't missed a play here.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

woop ! 1st set to the good guys.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG, they took a commercial break during the Time out at set point. But they made it a short one this time and came back for play! WooHoo!!! They made up for it by showing commercials for the first 5 points of the second set.

Yep, the Canadian coverage isn't the best, but it's better than staying up all night to watch it on NBC. The announcer just said "May-Treanor has tape on her shoulder from surgery and her partner, May-Treanor carried the load"


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

*Yes!!!*


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

yeah baby!!!!

U-S-A!!


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

woop ! 

even better that they beat China.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Of all the races, games, matches at the Olympics, this was the one I cared about the most...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

And more better, they beat them in 2! So awesome:up::up::up:


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

They didn't lose a game all Olympics (or even in Athens)


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Kerri and Misty are the gods of everything.

EDIT: okay, okay, Kerri. I'll give you a baby now.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

great interview with them. They are cool. Love 'em lots.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

mmm ... they wants to make babies ....


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Great Job for both of them! Way to go USA!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I am happy but now I weep, for I will not see Misty May's magnificent tush jumping and diving around in slow motion again.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Sure you will. Watch Misty and Kerri on the AVP. Go to www.avp.com for information on the rest of the year's tournaments...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

tem said:


> mmm ... they wants to make babies ....


I volunteer to help them with that training.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Of all the races, games, matches at the Olympics, this was the one I cared about the most...


Seriously, are you related to one of them?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

serumgard said:


> Seriously, are you related to one of them?


if he were, I think it would be really ooky.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jsmeeker said:


> great interview with them. They are cool. Love 'em lots.


No interview on the Canadian channel. I'll have to TiVo the NBC show tonight so I can rewatch in HD and then see the interview. That match was definitely worth a rewatch!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

serumgard said:


> Seriously, are you related to one of them?


No, I'm just a really big fan. I think they're incredible athletes, great role models and great people...

I've been following them since before the last Olympics and I've been to a number of AVP events (that's the domestic beach volleyball tour)...


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> if he were, I think it would be really ooky.


It seems a little ooky now.

Then again, hot as I find her, I thought starting a thread to celebrate Kristen Bell's hotness was a little "ooky" too.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Amnesia said:


> Of all the races, games, matches at the Olympics, this was the one I cared about the most...


Yep, me too. I've enjoyed other stuff, but this was the one I've been waiting for!



serumgard said:


> Seriously, are you related to one of them?


So what one do you care most about?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> So what one do you care most about?


Neither. Cool that they won, but don't find either of them particularly attractive.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

serumgard said:


> Neither. Cool that they won, but don't find either of them particularly attractive.


Sorry, my post wasn't clear, by 'one' I meant "Of all the races, games, matches at the Olympics" what one do you care most about?

That question to all...what 'one' do you care most about in this Olympics?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Unfortunately the camera failed to capture Misty May's greatest dig of the games.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

For me, going into it, Phelps. It was the one potential achievement I was really familiar with. I wanted to see a record like that broken. He did it in grand fashion and with some dramatic, heart stopping finishes.

After Phelps finished, my eyes went to the track. Bolt came out and killed in the 100M. Amazing. Then I looked to the 200M after that. I'm a huge homer, and was thrilled with Michael Johnson's run in Atlanta. A *tiny* part of me wanted to see Johnson keep his record. But I still like to see records fall. And again, Bolt didn't disappoint. For me, his achievement is almost impressive as Phelp's. Few have won the 100M and 200M in the same Olympics. Bolt is in the same league as Jesse Owens and Carl Lewis in that regard. But he did something no one else did. Set the WR in both events while winning the gold. Really amazing. Phelps may be the best swimmer ever. Bolt may be the best sprinter ever. And they both were at the same games. I think that means the most to me.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Great match. May and Walsh were just unstoppable.

The Chinese team, at least that younger player, seemed to get pretty flustered. May-Walsh were so focused. If not for a couple let serves (I still hate that rule) and an uncharacteristic unforced error on a cut shot, there wouldn't have been much drama at all.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jsmeeker said:


> For me, going into it, Phelps. It was the one potential achievement I was really familiar with. I wanted to see a record like that broken. He did it in grand fashion and with some dramatic, heart stopping finishes.
> 
> After Phelps finished, my eyes went to the track. Bolt came out and killed in the 100M. Amazing. Then I looked to the 200M after that. I'm a huge homer, and was thrilled with Michael Johnson's run in Atlanta. A *tiny* part of me wanted to see Johnson keep his record. But I still like to see records fall. And again, Bolt didn't disappoint. For me, his achievement is almost impressive as Phelp's. Few have won the 100M and 200M in the same Olympics. Bolt is in the same league as Jesse Owens and Carl Lewis in that regard. But he did something no one else did. Set the WR in both events while winning the gold. Really amazing. Phelps may be the best swimmer ever. Bolt may be the best sprinter ever. And they both were at the same games. I think that means the most to me.


For me, this stuff was cool and I have enjoyed watching Phelps and Bolt, but I just don't follow swimming and track enough to have been looking forward to seeing them in the Olympics.

I miss shows like "The Wide World of Sports". WWoS showed all kinds of different sports that I don't normally pay attention to and sparked my interest for when the Olympics came around.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> For me, this stuff was cool and I have enjoyed watching Phelps and Bolt, but I just don't follow swimming and track enough to have been looking forward to seeing them in the Olympics.


I don't follow them much either. But it was impossible to not hear about Phelps prior to the start of competition.So hyped up. So talked about. Just had to see if it could be done. But I didn't hear anything about Bolt before the 100M (cause like I said I don't follow track ) But I'm glad I did see him. Cause he was awesome. It's what I like in the Olympics. It's what I want to see. Great athletes competing and performing at the highest possible level.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats to the USA women and add me to the baby making list if needed.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't follow them much either. But it was impossible to not hear about Phelps prior to the start of competition.So hyped up. So talked about. Just had to see if it could be done. But I didn't hear anything about Bolt before the 100M (cause like I said I don't follow track ) But I'm glad I did see him. Cause he was awesome. It's what I like in the Olympics. It's what I want to see. Great athletes competing and performing at the highest possible level.


Not impossible, I did it...but I've also managed to avoid hearing about other things, too


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> For me, going into it, Phelps. It was the one potential achievement I was really familiar with. I wanted to see a record like that broken. He did it in grand fashion and with some dramatic, heart stopping finishes.
> 
> After Phelps finished, my eyes went to the track. Bolt came out and killed in the 100M. Amazing. Then I looked to the 200M after that. I'm a huge homer, and was thrilled with Michael Johnson's run in Atlanta. A *tiny* part of me wanted to see Johnson keep his record. But I still like to see records fall. And again, Bolt didn't disappoint. For me, his achievement is almost impressive as Phelp's. Few have won the 100M and 200M in the same Olympics. Bolt is in the same league as Jesse Owens and Carl Lewis in that regard. But he did something no one else did. Set the WR in both events while winning the gold. Really amazing. Phelps may be the best swimmer ever. Bolt may be the best sprinter ever. And they both were at the same games. I think that means the most to me.


I think I agree with this 100%. Phelps and Bolt were the things I've been most interested in at these Games.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

The DQs in the 200 m race were heartbreaking.  Correct, but hard to see that bronze medalist during the interview where he had just found out he would be DQd. 
And the guy in 5th place who ended up with a bronze didn't seem too excited. Happy, but not excited. Understandably.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I had to come here to find out that Misty May and Kerri Walsh had won -- absolutely no coverage in the Star-Ledger. How weird is that?!

(Went to bed early last night because I was tired and bloated from eating too much.)


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> For me, going into it, Phelps. It was the one potential achievement I was really familiar with. I wanted to see a record like that broken. He did it in grand fashion and with some dramatic, heart stopping finishes.


I think what Phelps did was just amazing but the US swimmer who said post race that it was more impressive than the Tour de france aka Lance is just delusional. Now way in heck is an 8 day effort more impressive than winning a 20 day stage race for 7 years in a row. Not even remotely comparable.

Now directly on topic, Lightning Bolt in really amazing, for 20 seconds at a time, he is exciting to watch.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Not impossible, I did it...but I've also managed to avoid hearing about other things, too


I should say that if you are actually interested in the Olympics and want to watch it and follow it, it's hard to not hear about Phelps (assuming you live in the USA and watch USA based media)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> I had to come here to find out that Misty May and Kerri Walsh had won -- absolutely no coverage in the Star-Ledger. How weird is that?!
> 
> (Went to bed early last night because I was tired and bloated from eating too much.)


I believe the game ended past midnight east coast time. Maybe it wasn't finished in time to meet the press deadline. (NBC showed it LIVE live on their prime time coverage)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I think what Phelps did was just amazing but the US swimmer who said post race that it was more impressive than the Tour de france aka Lance is just delusional. Now way in heck is an 8 day effort more impressive than winning a 20 day stage race for 7 years in a row. Not even remotely comparable.


Probably. But I'm not trying to make any comparisons to anything or anyone outside these Olympic games.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> (NBC showed it LIVE live on their prime time coverage)


Not only LIVE live, but commercial-free.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Not only LIVE live, but commercial-free.


could have sworn they cut to commerical at least once (between the first and second set). But other than that, they never cut away during actual play.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I believe the game ended past midnight east coast time. Maybe it wasn't finished in time to meet the press deadline. (NBC showed it LIVE live on their prime time coverage)


Based on Amnesia's post, the match ended at 11:44 pm ET. Probably too late to get a story written and to the press for the morning edition.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Not only LIVE live, but commercial-free.





jsmeeker said:


> could have sworn they cut to commerical at least once (between the first and second set). But other than that, they never cut away during actual play.


After the match was over, Costas said something like, "we've been with you for over an hour now, so I'm sure you'll indulge us as we step aside for a few minutes."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> After the match was over, Costas said something like, "we've been with you for over an hour now, so I'm sure you'll indulge us as we step aside for a few minutes."


I recall the comment. Just could have sworn I saw one commerical break during the match. Did the second set really take over an hour? I don't think it could have.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I still have it on my TiVo. They came back from commercial at 10:54PM ET and showed diving. Then they switched to Beach Volleyball at 10:58 (without going to commercial).

The first game started at 11:01PM. They got to the technical time out (total of 21 ponts) at 11:10 and went back to diving. At 11:11 they went back to beach volleyball as the teams got ready to serve coming back from the time out. The first game ended at 11:20.

Between the games, they showed a fluff story about Misty and her mom's ashes. Then they went directly to the start of the second game, which started at 11:21. They stayed on the match, which ended on Kerri's hit at 11:44.

They showed a couple of minutes of celebration, then went back to diving at 11:47.
Back to the beach at 11:51 for Misty sprinkling the ashes and then the interview with Misty and Kerri. They finally went to commercial at 11:55PM


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

OK.. That's the cut I saw. They went away from volleyball between sets, but not to a commerical.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I think what Phelps did was just amazing but the US swimmer who said post race that it was more impressive than the Tour de france aka Lance is just delusional. Now way in heck is an 8 day effort more impressive than winning a 20 day stage race for 7 years in a row. Not even remotely comparable.


Plus WRs in swimming are a dime a dozen anyway. 

And I agree that no way is it more impressive than what Armstrong did.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Am I the only one here who has absolutely zero interest in anything beach volleyball related, and fast-forwarded through that whole game?


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Am I the only one here who has absolutely zero interest in anything beach volleyball related, and fast-forwarded through that whole game?


Yes.

I have zero interest in most of the Olympic events except during the Olympics. What is compelling is not just the sport itself.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

latrobe7 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have zero interest in most of the Olympic events except during the Olympics. What is compelling is not just the sport itself.


Well, yeah, me too. But I find a lot of the other sports exciting and interesting to watch, beach volleyball is just dull. It's literary as interesting to watch as seeing a few people on a beach playing volleyball.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Well, yeah, me too. But I find a lot of the other sports exciting and interesting to watch, beach volleyball is *just dull*. It's literary as interesting to watch as seeing a few people on a beach playing volleyball.


Huh? That's why you should try watching. Last nights match was one of the most compelling things I've watched this Olympics. It was at least as exciting and interesting as diving or watching the basketball teams thump another opponent (and I love the B-ball).


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

The US vs China womens beach volleyball match was great. I don't watch beach volleyball outside of the Olympics but I was drawn into the drama, tactics and weather conditions they were playing under.

As an aside, Cuban Dayron Robles who won the 110M mens hurdles was wearing regular eyeglasses looked like he was taking a break from an office job to suite up to run the hurdles. Guess there isn't room the in Cuban track & field budget for prescription goggles or contacts.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

MickeS said:


> Plus WRs in swimming are a dime a dozen anyway.
> 
> And I agree that no way is it more impressive than what Armstrong did.


I'd be curious how many people have finished 7 consecutive TDF campaigns must less won them.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

MickeS said:


> Well, yeah, me too. But I find a lot of the other sports exciting and interesting to watch, beach volleyball is just dull. It's literary as interesting to watch as seeing a few people on a beach playing volleyball.


That's the case with lots of sports that don't have a large audience. People who know the sport, who have played it or have some connection to it will find it very interesting.

I love watching volleyball, beach or indoor. They're similar in the physical skills they require, but really are different games with different strategies.

For me, I'm bored with 90% of the track events, and most swimming unless there is a story like Phelps.

If I think about it...I seem to generally be interested in the team sports in the summer games for some reason.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

MickeS said:


> Am I the only one here who has absolutely zero interest in anything beach volleyball related, and fast-forwarded through that whole game?


LOVE me them Olympics.
Beach volleyball just does not grab me.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I've fast forwarded through nearly all beach volleyball that I've recorded. I'll watch a few minutes, but I just can't sit through an entire match when I could FF to the end and see the results. In that respect, TiVo has really ruined my sports-watching abilities. Other than attending an event live, I can't tell you the last time I watched any sporting event in its entirety without FFing through big chunks of it.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

IOC investigating the 12 year old 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/olympics/article4583174.ece


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I don't watch Deal or No Deal, but if I did, I would be annoyed that every commercial for it is a big fat spoiler, no?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Not really---you don't know what show it will happen in...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Marco said:


> LOVE me them Olympics.
> Beach volleyball just does not grab me.


what about grabbing a beach volley ball PLAYER?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

What's with the baton passing?! Don't they realize how important that is? Is this like bunting is baseball...harder than it looks?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> What's with the baton passing?! Don't they realize how important that is? Is this like bunting is baseball...harder than it looks?


it can certainly be tricky. Look at all the teams DQed. Dropping it, not making the pass, passing it outside the zone.


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

pjenkins said:


> IOC investigating the 12 year old
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/olympics/article4583174.ece


If they find that she is really not 16, how many people will die either because they commit suicide or are killed by the government for causing the embarrassment?

Will they write the history books so that China never even fielded a gymnastics team or just write her out of history?

Will the team be forced to give up their team gold? Don't they make the entire relay teams give up their medals when one is found to have cheated in some way?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

kdonnel said:


> Will the team be forced to give up their team gold? Don't they make the entire relay teams give up their medals when one is found to have cheated in some way?


I hope and expect so...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

More volley ball? Ughhh!


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

kdonnel said:


> If they find that she is really not 16, how many people will die either because they commit suicide or are killed by the government for causing the embarrassment?
> 
> Will they write the history books so that China never even fielded a gymnastics team or just write her out of history?
> 
> Will the team be forced to give up their team gold? Don't they make the entire relay teams give up their medals when one is found to have cheated in some way?


The scroll on ESPN indicates that the team gold would go to the U.S. and the uneven bar gold would go to Nastia Liukin.

If it turns out to be true, whoever didn't bury that Excel file will be sharing a jail cell with Jack Bauer.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

What happened to the BMX? Did they reschedule it for some time that already aired?

I admittedly FFed through most of last night's primetime coverage, and did see Costas' mention in the beginning about the rain.. but don't know when they rescheduled it for.

I'm not even a huge fan, but I'd like to see a few minutes of it. (I even deleted a recording of one of the BMX prelims, thinking I'd just watch the finals last night..)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mattack said:


> What happened to the BMX? Did they reschedule it for some time that already aired?
> 
> I admittedly FFed through most of last night's primetime coverage, and did see Costas' mention in the beginning about the rain.. but don't know when they rescheduled it for.
> 
> I'm not even a huge fan, but I'd like to see a few minutes of it. (I even deleted a recording of one of the BMX prelims, thinking I'd just watch the finals last night..)


it was rained out yesterday. But they showed some the day before.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

BMX is on now.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

not any more.


beach volleyball trumps it.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

Bettamojo5 said:


> BMX is on now.


Sheesh that was quick event for both women's and men's BMX! I don't know why I expected the event to take longer. It was exciting to see the danger on those turns though.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I am so SICK OF BEACH VOLLEYBALL! What moron at NBC decided that it was more important to show hours of beach volleyball instead of covering the frickin' DECATHALON!


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> I am so SICK OF BEACH VOLLEYBALL! What moron at NBC decided that it was more important to show hours of beach volleyball instead of covering the frickin' DECATHALON!


I completely agree. I enjoy watching the Decathlon and the winner is regarded as the best all around athlete, and we get to see none of it?

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> I am so SICK OF BEACH VOLLEYBALL! What moron at NBC decided that it was more important to show hours of beach volleyball instead of covering the frickin' DECATHALON!


Gold medal match LIVE where the USA has a strong chance to win the gold. That's why.

But other than that, yeah. I mean, I don't want to see dudes play beach vball. If they gotta show beach vball, I want women! (and that's all over)


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

TiVoJedi said:


> Sheesh that was quick event for both women's and men's BMX! I don't know why I expected the event to take longer. It was exciting to see the danger on those turns though.


I was surprised that the final was only 1 heat. All the previous rounds were like 3 or 5 heats where the lowest cumulative places won/advanced. I know that they want a 'winner', but the results seem so random. But, the best rider (the Latvian dude) did prevail.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

:up: for beach volleyball. (And any volleyball)


Awesome match! Dalhausser put on a blocking clinic in that 3rd game. Serious domination.

And great strategy...they really seemed to wear down Brazil's big guy. Made him do all the work...never let up on him.

Great job, USA.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

IOC announced they may have found evidence that some of the Chinese women's gymnasts are underage (DUH!). If true they would strip them of the gold and give one to Nastia for the one routine and give Team USA golds.


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> I am so SICK OF BEACH VOLLEYBALL! What moron at NBC decided that it was more important to show hours of beach volleyball instead of covering the frickin' DECATHALON!


So they are going to show the Decathlon during the overnight session. Like I'm not already tired enough after watching the coverage late into the night. And if I Tivo it, I'm certainly not going to have any time to watch it before tomorrow night's coverage. Unless I quit my job and just stay home. I'm really pissed they didn't show any of it.



Spoiler



Especially since reading the BBC website I found out that the US is 1st and 3rd after the first 6 events! Go USA!


 

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> it can certainly be tricky. Look at all the teams DQed. Dropping it, not making the pass, passing it outside the zone.


If you watched the replay of the American drop in the men's relay, you could see that the Trinidad runner actually grabbed the arm of the runner he was passing to (they then finished first).


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> I am so SICK OF BEACH VOLLEYBALL! What moron at NBC decided that it was more important to show hours of beach volleyball instead of covering the frickin' DECATHALON!


Seems like they managed to get the organizers to get that to be played live on American prime time. Maybe that's why. Yeah, I'm sick of it too (as mentioned).

I can't believe BOTH men and women's US relay teams got DQd.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> IOC announced they may have found evidence that some of the Chinese women's gymnasts are underage (DUH!). If true they would strip them of the gold and give one to Nastia for the one routine and give Team USA golds.


Well, that certainly didn't take too long.

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/summer08/gymnastics/news/story?id=3547713



> Despite persistent questions about the ages of several members of the Chinese women's gymnastics team that won the gold medal, the International Olympic Committee said Friday there is still no proof anyone cheated and believes the controversy will be "put to rest."


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

logic88 said:


> Well, that certainly didn't take too long.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/summer08/gymnastics/news/story?id=3547713


No proof my ass. Am I surprised? Not the least, but at least they should be smart enough to take long enough for the chicanery to look semi legit. No investigation done in 2 days could be anything close to thorough. So, they're not only corrupt, they're stupid as well. This kind of crap could kill the Olympics.

Just like the Tour De France instituted incredibly harsh drug testing, the IOC has to be above reproach on this issue. e.g. they need an independent investigation. Nothing done internally will be acceptable.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

logic88 said:


> Well, that certainly didn't take too long.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/summer08/gymnastics/news/story?id=3547713


The issue isn't over. That was related to a statement by the IOC saying that there was still no proof, which, as far as they're concerned, there isn't. The investigation is still ongoing at this point.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

It really sucks that the US softball team lost the gold medal game.
It was pretty cool that they all left their cleats at home plate, though.

If the reason for it being removed as an Olympic sport was US dominance...well, what's the excuse now?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> It really sucks that the US softball team lost the gold medal game.
> It was pretty cool that they all left their cleats at home plate, though.
> 
> If the reason for it being removed as an Olympic sport was US dominance...well, what's the excuse now?


Hell, that was my contention. Then again, I've proven time and again I'm an idiot.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> If the reason for it being removed as an Olympic sport was US dominance...well, what's the excuse now?


That's a big if. No one knows the real reason, if there *is* a single reason. The IOC votes on the sports to include and the tally for softball was tied (52-52, IIRC). Since the "ayes" didn't get a majority, it wasn't included in the London program.

You'd have to go to all the IOC members (country representatives?) who voted against it to find out why did so.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

The main reason I've heard is that they don't want to keep building diamonds in non-baseball countries that have no use for them afterwards.

I think tennis and equestrian need to go as well, but that's me.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

lambertman said:


> The main reason I've heard is that they don't want to keep building diamonds in non-baseball countries that have no use for them afterwards.
> 
> I think tennis and equestrian need to go as well, but that's me.


But they can build BXM tracks?


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

> If I'm under 16, I couldn't have been competing here."


The old "If those toys used lead paint, you couldn't have bought them." line of reasoning.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

The olympians are starting to make the talk show rounds... from TVguide . com

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-entry/TV-Show-Blog/Olympics/Let-Talk-Games/800045503

quote:
Dara Torres  who picked up three silvers at age 41 to become the oldest Olympic swimming medalist ever  visits The Tonight Show With Jay Leno on Monday (Aug. 25, 11:35 pm/ET, NBC). Jay also has individual all-around gymnastics champ Nastia Liukin on Tuesday and freestyle wrestler Henry Cejudo, the gold medalist at 55 kilograms, on Wednesday.

Misty May-Treanor and Kerri Walsh, who won their second consecutive beach volleyball gold, stop by the Ed Sullivan Theater on Wednesday for a Late Show With David Letterman chat (Aug. 27, 11:35 pm/ET, CBS).


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

lambertman said:


> The main reason I've heard is that they don't want to keep building diamonds in non-baseball countries that have no use for them afterwards.


Ironically, the 1996 Olympics were held mainly in what was designed as, and quickly became, a baseball stadium.


logic88 said:


> Despite persistent questions about the ages of several members of the Chinese women's gymnastics team that won the gold medal, the International Olympic Committee said Friday there is still no proof anyone cheated and believes the controversy will be "put to rest."


Remember, it took years for the relay team that Marion Jones was on to lose their gold medals, but eventually it did happen. There might be a statute of limitations on this sort of thing, but I am not sure what it is - besides, even if there is, if they do discover that the all-around winner was underage, there will be plenty of yelling and screaming from both the USOC and whatever American TV network has the rights at the time to give the team "duplicate" gold medals (Nastia would get two).

Of course, this assumes that they _are_ underage, and not, for example, the product of some hormone/estrogen-blocking therapy.

-- Don


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Am I supposed to know the guy who sings the Star Bangled Banner during the Nike Basketball commercial? No clue who he is.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Marvin Gaye


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

latrobe7 said:


> Marvin Gaye


Thank you. I did not pick up on the fact that was him. Maybe because he's been gone for 24 years. May he RIP.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Figaro said:


> But they can build BXM tracks?


What's a BXM track?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

crowtoo said:


> So they are going to show the Decathlon during the overnight session. Like I'm not already tired enough after watching the coverage late into the night. And if I Tivo it, I'm certainly not going to have any time to watch it before tomorrow night's coverage. Unless I quit my job and just stay home. I'm really pissed they didn't show any of it.


Okay, I'm dumping off the individual show jumping final from yesterday's NBC morning show (10:00 am West Coast time) to VCR right now. On the way to cue up the recording to the start point, I took a peek at the decathlon coverage.

They showed a bit of the 100-meter dash, the long jump, and the shot put, in between other stuff. Maybe 15 minutes when all put together, out of the 3-hour timeslot.

However -- in the midst of that three hours, Jim Lampley interviewed three of the US swimmers (Aaron Pearsol was one of them, I didn't stop to ID the others). No disrespect, but haven't they gotten enough face time already?

I can see where, if you were waiting to see an event like the decathlon which is just starting / going on now, you might be pissed to see yet another interview with a swimmer or a gymnast or a beach volleyball player. They've had their time. Let someone else have the spotlight now!

I've given up on the idea of seeing any of the pentathlon. Maybe there is coverage somewhere, but good luck finding it and picking out a minute here and minute there from the time-outs of other sports.

Jan


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

That Don Guy said:


> (...) besides, even if there is, if they do discover that the all-around winner was underage, there will be plenty of yelling and screaming from both the USOC and whatever American TV network has the rights at the time to give the team "duplicate" gold medals (Nastia would get two).


Nastia is the all-around winner. She is not underage.

It's the (Chinese) bar individual winner that's in question---and, by extension, the (Chinese) team winners.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Figaro said:


> But they can build BXM tracks?


Yeah, but when the X-Games come to town, they build stuff like the BMX tracks for the games, then take them away when the games are done.

They often use facilities which are intended for other sports -- when the games are over, you just haul away all the dirt.

Compare equestrian: the cross-country portion of the three-day event usually takes place on a golf course. They rope off all the greens so those don't get damaged, and use the other portions of the course. After the games are over, the obstacles are taken away, and the land reverts to its ordinary use. Dressage and show jumping take place in stadiums which can also be used for other sports.

Baseball diamonds which are properly made (as opposed to a stadium designed to convert between football/baseball) are a funny shape, and aren't necessarily good for other sports.

Jan


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Nastia is the all-around winner. She is not underage.


_I'll_ say.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> I've given up on the idea of seeing any of the pentathlon. Maybe there is coverage somewhere, but good luck finding it and picking out a minute here and minute there from the time-outs of other sports.
> 
> Jan


Do they still have a pentathalon? I know the women have heptathalon, but that ended several days ago.


Amnesia said:


> Nastia is the all-around winner. She is not underage.
> 
> It's the (Chinese) bar individual winner that's in question---and, by extension, the (Chinese) team winners.


But Nastia would get a team gold because the Chinese team would be DQ'ed, and then she'd get the uneven bars gold as well.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> But Nastia would get a team gold because the Chinese team would be DQ'ed, and then she'd get the uneven bars gold as well.


Yes. But That Don Guy was talking about the all-around winner (Nastia) being underage. I think he (or she) meant the bar winner.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Modern pentathlon was supposed to be covered today, either USA or MSNBC. Can't recall which.

EDIT: MSNBC right now, plus the whole thing's online. Although you may well get spoiled by the website.


----------



## logic88 (Jun 7, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> logic88 said:
> 
> 
> > Despite persistent questions about the ages of several members of the Chinese women's gymnastics team that won the gold medal, the International Olympic Committee said Friday there is still no proof anyone cheated and believes the controversy will be "put to rest."
> ...


Careful how you quote as I certainly didn't say that, it was only a quote from an article. 

In any event, I don't see the IOC doing anything. Unless they turn up a copy of the original birth documents or something like that, there's no compelling reason for them to revoke the medals. As someone else pointed out, Yang Yun admitted to being underage in the 2000 games but they still haven't taken her bronze medal away yet.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> Ironically, the 1996 Olympics were held mainly in what was designed as, and quickly became, a baseball stadium.


For a Major League Baseball team.


----------



## thurston608 (Nov 9, 2006)

lambertman said:


> Modern pentathlon was supposed to be covered today, either USA or MSNBC. Can't recall which.
> 
> EDIT: MSNBC right now, plus the whole thing's online. Although you may well get spoiled by the website.


I have to say, I've been loving the online coverage. I love being able to watch on my computer at work.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

thurston608 said:


> I have to say, I've been loving the online coverage. I love being able to watch on my computer at work.


It is weird to watch a basket ball game with NO audio commentarty.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> It is weird to watch a basket ball game with NO audio commentarty.


I find it refreshing; unfortunately it requires your full attention. I had to close the video and stream ESPN radio to listen to the game this morning so I could get some work done!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

latrobe7 said:


> I find it refreshing; unfortunately it requires your full attention. I had to close the video and stream ESPN radio to listen to the game this morning so I could get some work done!


That's the problem. I was at work. I can't stare at it with my full attention. I need the audio so I can look away to work.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Yes. But That Don Guy was talking about the all-around winner (Nastia) being underage. I think he (or she) meant the bar winner.


Exactly. My bad.



lambertman said:


> Modern pentathlon (is on) MSNBC right now, plus the whole thing's online. Although you may well get spoiled by the website.


When NBC made its original schedule public, I think they had no plans to show the men's pentathlon on TV, and only the last part of the women's.

I just hope NBC doesn't show another of those hour-long stories (I seem to recall the one they aired for Nagano had nothing to do with sports, but dealt with someone who served in a Japanese POW camp during WWII) between when they claim the closing ceremonies will begin and when they actually start.

-- Don


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> I just hope NBC doesn't show another of those hour-long stories (I seem to recall the one they aired for Nagano had nothing to do with sports, but dealt with someone who served in a Japanese POW camp during WWII) between when they claim the closing ceremonies will begin and when they actually start.
> 
> -- Don


Don't be surprised of they do.. But it won't matter, cause when NBC airs the ceremony, it will be long over. Just set the TiVo to record the block, then zip through it.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

I did a calcuation of medals per capita for the 7 countries with at least 10 gold medals. U.S. is 6th with .1 gold and .34 total medals/million. Austrailia's on top with .57 and 2.00/million. In between in order are Great Britain, South Korea, Germany, and Russia, ranging from .3 to .12 gold/million. China's at the bottom with .04 and .07.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

vman41 said:


> I did a calcuation of medals per capita for the 7 countries with at least 10 gold medals. U.S. is 6th with .1 gold and .34 total medals/million. Austrailia's on top with .57 and 2.00/million. In between in order are Great Britain, South Korea, Germany, and Russia, ranging from .3 to .12 gold/million. China's at the bottom with .04 and .07.


interesting.

China has the most golds. Some say that means they win. USA has the most overall. Others say USA wins.

Me? I say total medal count wins!!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> The olympians are starting to make the talk show rounds... from TVguide . com
> 
> http://community.tvguide.com/blog-entry/TV-Show-Blog/Olympics/Let-Talk-Games/800045503
> 
> ...


I have supreme confidence that unlike George W Bush, David Letterman will have no problem in slapping Misty's ass!

-smak-


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

smak said:


> I have supreme confidence that unlike George W Bush, David Letterman will have no problem in slapping Misty's ass!
> 
> -smak-


I'd slap it!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

lambertman said:


> The main reason I've heard is that they don't want to keep building diamonds in non-baseball countries that have no use for them afterwards.
> 
> I think tennis and equestrian need to go as well, but that's me.


Are you joking about the first part?

I'd vote for getting rid of rhythmic gymnastics (what a joke), and "synchronized" ANYTHING.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

the main reason to dump baseball is 'cause the largest pool of the best players in the sport can't play in the Olympics. 

the main reason to dump softball is because all of the good players are playing, but they play for one specific country. (and look what happened)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

smak said:


> I have supreme confidence that unlike George W Bush, David Letterman will have no problem in slapping Misty's ass!
> 
> -smak-


Dave's significant other may have something to say about that. (He used to kiss Julia Roberts all the time.. Then I think it was when he kissed her again in the past year or two, he said something along the lines of "I'm going to get hell for that tonight.")


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

The Jamaican track team is just ridiculous.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> The Jamaican track team is just ridiculous.


Bolt is so totally amazing. he was FLYING around that corner.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

hefe said:


> That's the case with lots of sports that don't have a large audience. People who know the sport, who have played it or have some connection to it will find it very interesting.
> 
> I love watching volleyball, beach or indoor. They're similar in the physical skills they require, but really are different games with different strategies.


The thing is, I LOVE to watch the regular volleyball games. I was watching the little they showed of the men's semi-final game tonight, and it was great. Regular volleyball has some ball handling and actual play between team-members, not just a bunch of lobs and smashes like the beach volleyball.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MickeS said:


> The thing is, I LOVE to watch the regular volleyball games. I was watching the little they showed of the men's semi-final game tonight, and it was great. Regular volleyball has some ball handling and actual play between team-members, not just a bunch of lobs and smashes like the beach volleyball.


you should have watched almost the whole thing LIVE last night.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

vman41 said:


> I did a calcuation of medals per capita for the 7 countries with at least 10 gold medals. U.S. is 6th with .1 gold and .34 total medals/million. Austrailia's on top with .57 and 2.00/million. In between in order are Great Britain, South Korea, Germany, and Russia, ranging from .3 to .12 gold/million. China's at the bottom with .04 and .07.


Australia for the win! :up:

Aussie Aussie Aussie!

Jan


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> you should have watched almost the whole thing LIVE last night.


Was it on NBC? I watched the coverage yesterday evening and didn't see it. I didn't watch the late late coverage though.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Do they still have a pentathalon? I know the women have heptathalon, but that ended several days ago.


You'd never know from the TV coverage. 

Yes, both for men and for women. A search (e.g. Google) will reveal the results, since the events finished on the 21st or 22nd.

Basic info on about.com:



> The modern pentathlon is a sports competition consisting of five events: pistol shooting, epee fencing, 200 m freestyle swimming, a horse jumping, and a cross-country run. All five events are held on the same day.
> ...
> The modern pentathlon has been part of the Olympic games continuously since 1912. A team event was added to the Olympic Games in 1952 and discontinued in 1992. The women's event was added for the 2000 Olympic Games.


For equestrian fans, the real fun comes with the show jumping competition, since the pentathletes ride horses provided by the host country, and have limited time to get to warm up / get to know their horses before they have to go into the ring.

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Thought you might like this piece my husband found on Yahoo News:

 Athlete Without Compelling Personal Drama Expelled from Olympics

Jan


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MickeS said:


> Was it on NBC? I watched the coverage yesterday evening and didn't see it. I didn't watch the late late coverage though.


yup. NBC in the "Late Night" show. cause, that's when the game was actually on. They can't show stuff in prime time if it hasn't happened.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

The Opals are hot.

Also, USA's coverage was supposed to be over, but they're showing men's water polo as of now (10:20 ET). It got bumped from MSNBC. Just a heads-up.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

lambertman said:


> The Opals are hot.
> 
> Also, USA's coverage was supposed to be over, but they're showing men's water polo as of now (10:20 ET). It got bumped from MSNBC. Just a heads-up.


gold medal match. I guess MSNBC needed to cover some breaking political news.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

vman41 said:


> I did a calcuation of medals per capita for the 7 countries with at least 10 gold medals. U.S. is 6th with .1 gold and .34 total medals/million. Austrailia's on top with .57 and 2.00/million. In between in order are Great Britain, South Korea, Germany, and Russia, ranging from .3 to .12 gold/million. China's at the bottom with .04 and .07.


A more interesting calculation would be medals per GDP.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> Thought you might like this piece my husband found on Yahoo News:
> 
> Athlete Without Compelling Personal Drama Expelled from Olympics
> 
> Jan


Shouldn't that be on the Onion?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> A more interesting calculation would be medals per GDP.


what is the GPD of Ukraine? they have 27 medals. My guess is that they have the lowest GPD by a good margin compared all the other countries above them in the medal count.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> A more interesting calculation would be medals per GDP.


I think the MOST interesting calculation would be to count golds by country where the athletes actually live and train.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

WO312 said:


> I think the MOST interesting calculation would be to count golds by country where the athletes actually live and train.


Why "train"? Can you blame the Chinese beach volleyball players from training part of the year in California? Not only is the weather better, but that region has lots of different teams to practice against...


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

WO312 said:


> I think the MOST interesting calculation would be to count golds by country where the athletes actually live and train.


a lot/most of the women's indoor volleyball team plays pro in Europe. Should they count for other countries as well ?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> yup. NBC in the "Late Night" show. cause, that's when the game was actually on. They can't show stuff in prime time if it hasn't happened.


Yet!


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

So what's up with the spirit of the Olympics? When you get DQ'ed by the referee you kick him in the head?


















http://msn.foxsports.com/olympics/story/8481960/Cuban-kicks-referee-after-losing-bronze-medal


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Philly Bill said:


> So what's up with the spirit of the Olympics? When you get DQ'ed by the referee you kick him in the head?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite line of the article -



> Lifetime ban of the coach and athlete in all championships sanctioned by the (World Taekwondo Federation) and at the same time, all records of this athlete at the Beijing Games will immediately be erased," *said the announcer, reading a WTF release*.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

zordude said:


> My favorite line of the article -


Mine:


> "To me it was obvious he was unable to continue," Chilmanov said. "His toe on his left foot was broken."


Obviously, he was just showing the referee how broken his toe was.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

vman41 said:


> Mine:
> 
> Obviously, he was just showing the referee how broken his toe was.


I've broken all my toes at one time or another training in MA... and I'm certainly not an Olympian level athlete (LOL).

Broken toes are like swatting a fly. Bah.

What BS. They should throw him in prison.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

The Marathon is on. $50 on the guy either from East Africa, or of East African descent.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

For those interested. NatGeo is broadcasting tonight two documentaries about the constructions of the Bird's Nest and the Water Cube. 12am and 1am respectively.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up (though according to the guide data, it's the pool at 12 and the stadium and 1)


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

BTW... that TKD guy was so injured.. its funny he kicked the ref in the face with his left leg... The same foot that had 'a broken toe' and was too injured to continue.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I don't think I'll be staying up for 2.5 more hours to watch USA/Spain Gold Medal Final... TiVo is my friend. I'll watch it in the AM before checking to see who won. 


How about that New Zealander coming back to win the platform gold?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Redemption!


USA!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Man, I never could figure out what was a foul and what wasn't--for the entire Olympics, but especially tonight. Spain played their best game, but the best team still won. Love it. 

Single elimination championships are scary.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Single elimination championships are scary.


Indeed. Any given night, anything can happen.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Philly Bill said:


> I don't think I'll be staying up for 2.5 more hours to watch USA/Spain Gold Medal Final... TiVo is my friend. I'll watch it in the AM before checking to see who won.
> 
> How about that New Zealander coming back to win the platform gold?


He was an Aussie, but yes, it was impressive!!


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Watched the gold medal game this AM. Woo Hoo! Boy Spain was tough.

I'm pissed that that guy from Spain didn't play like that when he played for Memphis... (not Gasol, the other guy).


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

MickeS said:


> The thing is, I LOVE to watch the regular volleyball games. I was watching the little they showed of the men's semi-final game tonight, and it was great. Regular volleyball has some ball handling and actual play between team-members, not just a bunch of lobs and smashes like the beach volleyball.


Beach has more than that...there's plenty of shot making and deception involved...but yes...indoor runs all the cool combination attacks. I always liked playing the indoor game more.

I was out of town and away from TV...sad to have missed the men's gold medal game...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I think they're show at least parts of it tonight before the closing ceremony (at least the guide data says they are).


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

hefe said:


> ......I was out of town and away from TV...sad to have missed the men's gold medal game...


you have tivo how could you miss it? lol.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

madscientist said:


> I think they're show at least parts of it tonight before the closing ceremony (at least the guide data says they are).


It's airing right now. AFIK, this is the first time NBC has actually aired any of the gold medal match for men's indoor vball.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

those are some big drums.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Does the closing ceremonies look a bit like a South Park episode to anyone else?


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> A more interesting calculation would be medals per GDP.


OK. Ranked by gold medals/$trillion GDP:

Russia (17.8)
China (15.7)
Australia (15.4) 
S. Korea (13.5)
Great Britain (6.9)
Germany (4.8)
U.S. (2.6)

Ranked by total medals/$trillion GDP:

Russa (55.8)
Australia
S. Korea
China
Great Britain
Germany
U.S. (7.9)


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

England's anthem is "My Country Tis of Thee"?! Music is exactly the same.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> England's anthem is "My Country Tis of Thee"?! Music is exactly the same.


LOL.

you're funny.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

StanSimmons said:


> Does the closing ceremonies look a bit like a South Park episode to anyone else?


Yep those big wheels made me think of South Park.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Sheesh...Page looks like an old chinese man!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

StanSimmons said:


> Does the closing ceremonies look a bit like a South Park episode to anyone else?





Ment said:


> Yep those big wheels made me think of South Park.


All of the stuff going on reminded me of Whoville and Dr Seuss


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> It's airing right now. AFIK, this is the first time NBC has actually aired any of the gold medal match for men's indoor vball.


I assumed since I heard the results on the radio that I'd missed any coverage. I was pleasantly surprised to see it on tonight and I'm glad I got to watch. Very cool. 

I'd been a fan of Lloy Ball since he joined the Olympic team...I can remember all the writeups talking him up when he was coming out of college. Last several years I haven't paid much attention, but it was neat to finally see him get to the top of the mountain.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

What moron decided to show competition highlights in the middle of the closing ceremony?

Way to break the mood, NBC. :down:

Jan


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> those are some big drums.


the two in the air looked like blocks of giant cheese.

dang there was alot going on. awesome again, hats off to the producer, staff and all the entertainers.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

A personal highlight for me was seeing "Rain." 

Although with his hair cut and signing in Chinese, I almost didn't recognize him.

He appeared during the "Beijing, Beijing" song.

"Raiiinnnnnnnn!" - Steven Colbert


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Who else liked watching Leona Lewis and Jimmy Page do Whole Lotta Love?!?!?!

I thought she sang it just as good as Robert Plant ever did. OR at least Jimmy enjoyed watching her sing it more than he ever enjoyed RP singing it.

LL is quite hawt!

[EDIT] I found one link of the performance that NBC hasn't taken down yet. It's worth a watch before it is gone:

Leona "arrives" at about the 4:30 mark: http://www.truveo.com/Leona-Lewis-Jimmy-Page-2008-Olympic-closing/id/3241861635


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

For me the closing ceremonies was a dud. Especially when you compare it to the opening. I was expecting too much I guess.

And where was Jet Li?!


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I was looking forward to the Jimmy Page part but I thought it was a let down. It looked to me like Page was playing air guitar. I've seen Page live and his live guitar playing isn't as clean as it sounded last night. And what an odd choice of song for the Olympics. 

I enjoyed the Chinese part of the closing ceremony. Very well done. Political commentary aside, it is amazing what you can do when you have total control over billions of people.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DeDondeEs said:


> ...Political commentary aside, it is amazing what you can do when you have total control over billions of people.


And total control of billions of dollars. I think last night NBC said the estimate was $40 Billion that the Chinese spent to put on these games.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> You'd never know [there was a Modern Pentathlon] from the TV coverage.


One of the stations - USA, I think - covered the women's pentathlon, although the only event they really concentrated on was the running. (That was a strange setup - they managed to stick a 1000m course into the arena where they held the equestrian jumping.)



gossamer88 said:


> England's anthem is "My Country Tis of Thee"?! Music is exactly the same.


The second verse they sang is not the "usual" second verse (which is actually the third verse of the "official" version), either.



gossamer88 said:


> For me the closing ceremonies was a dud. Especially when you compare it to the opening. I was expecting too much I guess.


It wouldn't be the first time, and almost certainly won't be the last. What makes the closing ceremony almost anticlimactic is (a) the fact that they don't have anything to match the buildup to the lighting of the torch, and (b) it tends to concentrate more on entertainers rather than spectacle.

One of the commentators (I think it was Lampley, but I'm not sure) did make a mistake; he said that 2010 would be the first time a closing ceremony took place indoors, but I am fairly certain that either Lake Placid (1980) or Calgary (1988) had their closing ceremony indoors as well (they even had a "mini-flame" that they extinguished at the same time as the outfoor flame).

There was one thing that surprised me a little; I don't think there was one mention by NBC of any of its series' stars ("And here in the crowd enjoying the game is (choose: Masi Oka of _Heroes_, Tina Fey of _30 Rock_, Steve Carell of _The Office_) during its coverage.

-- Don


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I enjoy watching the athletes mingle with each other. But that's about it.

Oh, and when you see Shaun Johnson with the other athletes, you realize just how tiny the gymnasts are.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> For those interested. NatGeo is broadcasting tonight two documentaries about the constructions of the Bird's Nest and the Water Cube. 12am and 1am respectively.


Wish I had seen this post before. I would have loved to see those shows about the building of those two structures.


gossamer88 said:


> England's anthem is "My Country Tis of Thee"?! Music is exactly the same.


I hope that was a joke.


hummingbird_206 said:


> All of the stuff going on reminded me of Whoville and Dr Seuss


When those "floats" came out, my wife said, "What the Dr. Seuss is that?"


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> One of the commentators (I think it was Lampley, but I'm not sure) did make a mistake; he said that 2010 would be the first time a closing ceremony took place indoors, but I am fairly certain that either Lake Placid (1980) or Calgary (1988) had their closing ceremony indoors as well (they even had a "mini-flame" that they extinguished at the same time as the outfoor flame).


Had to be Lake Placid. Calgary was outside.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I hope that was a joke.


It was...but at the same time I was serious. It did have the same music. I found this link from the Library of Congress.



DevdogAZ said:


> When those "floats" came out, my wife said, "What the Dr. Seuss is that?"


I thought of Whoville myself.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jlb said:


> Who else liked watching Leona Lewis and Jimmy Page do Whole Lotta Love?!?!?!
> 
> I thought she sang it just as good as Robert Plant ever did.


Egads, no way.. I still kept that little section, even though the announcers talked over it a bit (when Page first came out, then when Beckham was on).


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> For me the closing ceremonies was a dud. Especially when you compare it to the opening. I was expecting too much I guess.


I agree. The tower was pretty neat but that was about it. It just didn't seem as polished as the opening. The London bus was cool.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

jlb said:


> Who else liked watching Leona Lewis and Jimmy Page do Whole Lotta Love?!?!?!


I'm listening to her CD _Spirit_ right now. (Picked it up to get "Bleeding Love", which was used this season on _So You Think You Can Dance_ for the hip-hop routine with the costuming that reminded us of The Doctor and Rose.)

www.leonalewismusic.co.uk

Fabulous CD -- check it out.

Jan


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Sex and the Olympic city, penned by a former British Olympian.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Marco said:


> Sex and the Olympic city, penned by a former British Olympian.


Fascinating!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> I'm listening to her CD _Spirit_ right now. (Picked it up to get "Bleeding Love", which was used this season on _So You Think You Can Dance_ for the hip-hop routine with the costuming that reminded us of The Doctor and Rose.)
> 
> www.leonalewismusic.co.uk
> 
> ...


Yeah, we watched SYTYCD too. I too had downloaded just Bleeding Love from Amazon.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Marco said:


> Sex and the Olympic city, penned by a former British Olympian.


Oh, my.

I find it interesting that guys who win gold medals are far more in demand than women who do. Just like in real life.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Oh, my.
> 
> I find it interesting that guys who win gold medals are far more in demand than women who do. Just like in real life.


Are you telling me that none of this is real????


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

goblue97 said:


> Are you telling me that none of this is real????


Sorry, what I meant was, "with ordinary (non-Olympic athlete) people." Successful men seem to do much better with the ladies than successful women seem to do with men.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll take a successful woman....

...as long as she's hawt.


----------

